# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/13/2010



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Unpredictability. High stakes. The WWE Universe hits the jackpot on the next edition of Monday Night Raw when Raw Roulette returns! Tune in to Raw's live season premiere as the wheel determines the matches and fates of WWE's competitors.​


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

RAW Roulette with Ochocinco definitley going to be interesting...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

How has RAW been lately I've taken a break from watching RAW for a couple months. Smackdown has been pretty average as of late I hope RAW isn't in the same state at the moment.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

A Guest Host... :no:

I like Chad, but still :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Figures this gets made less than 10 minutes before I get home from my trip.

Thanks for making this Amber.

Looking forward to Raw, always been a fan of the idea of Raw Roulette.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I wonder if Jericho will be replaced in the 6 pack challenge or will the Raw GM make it a Championship Scramble match since there are now 5 competitors?

We should find out The Hart Dynasty's tag team championship opponents for Night of Champions tonight.

I think we'll get Alex Riley vs. Daniel Bryan tonight.

Raw Roulette should be fun!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Totally loving the fact that we are having RAW Roulette again, I don't recall there ever being a bad one yet so I really look forward to that. 

Hoping they announce some kind of Multi-Team tag title match for NOC, but they may just do a #1 Conteneder concept with the roulette wheel.

Hoping Maryse and Ted are on again and hopefully Jericho does something cool.

And of course maybe Ryder will be there too, Woo Woo Woo Entertainment rocks bro!*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets get the bingo cards ready


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope The Rock comes back tonight


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd love to see Jericho and Morrison have a rematch tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Stu returns tonight!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Lets get the bingo cards ready



omg i'm so excited u made a new bingo card!

how excited? THIS EXCITED!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Lets get the bingo cards ready


*Im going to play this lol. I will be first to repost it covered for a Bingo 

What would I win though? *


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> *
> What would I win though? *


An email from the General Manager.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I think we will have a steel cage match tonight, since this is Raw roulette. Unless their are lame stipulations like 'you must wrestle with one hand tied behind your back' or 'you must wrestle blindfolded.'


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

That Bingo's missing the most important Cole quote of all!

"*AND I QUOTE!*"


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Id laugh if they decided the No1 contender for the tag titles on the roulette wheel


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I hope Stu returns tonight!


Stu Hart? Disco Stu? Stuart Scott? Stuart Little?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope there is no Blindfold match.

I really hate that match with a passion.

But if there is, I already know the participants: Santino vs. Some Uso


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yakko: It's that time again.

Wakko: To pretend make ratings go up on Thursdays?

Dot: To make fun of the Disney Channel?

Yakko: No. It's time to learn today's matches and to find out what they are....we turn to....The Wheel of MoRAWlity! *spins the wheel* Wheel of MoRAWlity turn turn turn. Show's the matches that we should watch. Match number 3. And the match for tonights RAW is........Santino & Kozlov vs. The Uso's in a Dance Off.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Michael Cole goes to read an email from the GM and Ochocinco grabs the mic and says child please!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

3 minutes...whats the over under on minutes till we see the bella twins whoring on ochocinco...i'm putting it at 28 minutes into the show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Time to burn it to the ground! Hell yeah!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ready.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy crap the wwf symbol!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

PILLOW FIGHT!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWF logo siting!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

song and dance off


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I spy the WWF logo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wonder how long Cena and Orton were having eye sex before Raw went on air?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wooooo mathews!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Blast from the past? WWF Logo? WTF?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena and Orton in a pillow fight would be ratings


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

inb4 Pillow Fight crap


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

LMAO WTF? Song and dance? We know who's getting that one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena vs. Orton is......................








Tables match


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TABLES MATCH FUCK YEA


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And for my post 1000 I say!!! RAW ROULETTE and TABLES!!!! HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I hate table matches.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

table match, sweet


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Cena with the Attitude Adjustment through the table for the win


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn, wanted to see a pillow fight!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

tables? I'll take that. I'm curious as to what blast from the past is.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So who is Barrett putting through a table tonight?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cena, Orton...........GET THE TABLES!*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Orton's like 'Alright! Cena sucks at Tables matches!"


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

lol i love josh


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Eve lookin' good.

Tables match should be decent.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> 3 minutes...whats the over under on minutes till we see the bella twins whoring on ochocinco...i'm putting it at 28 minutes into the show


ill say 16 mins


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i wish it was real..and did not zoom in on the wheel...and whats up with him and eve?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Well, clearly Cena sucks at tables.

Just like Matthews said, he lost the WWE Championship to LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

God cena sucks so bad!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

how can it be a new season...if there is no off season?? ok, that W made me dizzy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Panther said:


> Wonder how long Cena and Orton were having eye sex before Raw went on air?


they are both strong finishers


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are they even in Vegas?
And do they spin the wheel live?? What if it actually did land on a pillow fight?
I'm guessing they probably stop it themselves that's why they zoom in.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Balls out and arson? Raw's intro is funny.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i spy a cage


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Mathews owns Cena

Cena cuts a short n sweet promo

GOOD START WTF?!?!?!

Where is my opening botch?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> they are both strong finishers


lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

PhilThePain said:


> tables? I'll take that. I'm curious as to what blast from the past is.


*You get to face a legend/hall of famer.*


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Steel Cage is there, guarantee it's not gonna be used though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

So who's in the cage???

They dont set it up for nothin...


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

FUCK YES! PLEASE BRING T-O!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Eve and Cena hitting it? No wonder Orton is jealous..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting with Ochocinco.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This is like a JBL intro LOL


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Ochocinco!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ochocinco gets a bigger reaction then John Morrison.

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

and they lost, why dont they mention that?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Realize it says "Guest Star" and NOT "Guest Host"






THANK GOD


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> God cena sucks so bad!


who in the blue hell is that lovely woman in your sig?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nevermind, they are definitely not in Vegas.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Ochocinco has gotten the best pop of guest hosts in a long time


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

nooooooooo TO


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't the guest star thing end now. So completely irrelevent to anything in the WWE product...and it's shit


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i never even heard of this guy


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

OOO here is my terrible raw, I've come to know and love


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Steel cage is just to keep us folks at home intrigued if it's not used. lol. Probably will be though for a dark match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nexus beatdown?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

chad ochocinco is actually a really great guy whenever he gets fined he donates the same ammount to charity...he actually looks choked up


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait. Is the gay Guest Host thing still going on?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ochocinco? Oh god horrible host all ready!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

#85 on Raw???

Child, Please!!!

I'm surprised he's getting cheered this much after a loss.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I wonder how long it will be until he forgets one of his lines ... Hopefully he does better than McGillicutty, at least.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

season premiere????


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Who is this guy?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

More hosts. I don't know who this guy is


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Well, clearly Cena sucks at tables.
> 
> Just like Matthews said, he lost the WWE Championship to LOBSTER HEAD


he beat the so called king in a TLC match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ay, shut the fuck up.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MIZ TO SAVE THIS CRAP


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here he comes!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He looks a little confused. oh crist! miz


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Miz!! IWC just came..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Cole just came...


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow...I was expecting better from Ochocinco


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

why miz already why its to early for cole to jiz.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao omg that shirt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AAAAAAA*WWE*SOME!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

YES! Get him Miz!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Ochocinco gets a bigger reaction then John Morrison.
> 
> :lmao


Morrison is probably the most over face in the midcard......



haha Browns-Bengals rivalry


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Even better Miz shut him up


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ochocinco is not from ohio! he was born in miami!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I was gonna go out to the bar but the Miz came out!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The......genesis....of.......Ochocino


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Miz is from Ottawa...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Miz's shirt.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> and Cole just came...


Begin counting the times...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why does Michael Cole insist on sucking The Miz's dick each and every week? He doesn't even hide it, he is so blatantly gay it's sick


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Massive heat.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Once again Miz gets hardly any reaction from the crowd while entering. He has to go to cheap shots at the city to get booed


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

MMMMMMMMOOOOONSTTEEEERR HEAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> Morrison is probably the most over face in the midcard......
> 
> 
> 
> haha Browns-Bengals rivalry


That honor goes to Kofi Kingston.

And if you're talking about RAW then it goes to R-Truth.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz to get a 3 point stance in 3...2....1...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Miz is a Browns' fan, he shouldn't talk.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CHILD PLEASE!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

The Miz comes to save my tv, thank god


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I need Miz's TShirt XD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bungles :lmao Miz is AWESOME!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao Ochocinco


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Child please!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

lol why camera man why show the black man eating KFC.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I may or may not have marked for "child please"


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CHA PLZ

wat


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is on fire tonight
last week wasnt his best perfomance


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Child please! LOL


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz is the fucking man. 

/Pittsburgh Steelers Fan


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

chil' please :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It was cheap heat...but it was well done cheap heat so it's alright with me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god i love ochocinco

child please means f*** you


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Big talk from a guy who's part of a team that hasn't won a Superbowl.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Child Please!!!!!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry Ochocinco you guys won't make it to the Super Bowl


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, shit! Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

OH SNAAAAAAPP MIZ FUCKING WRECKED HIM


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JStoner said:


> Once again Miz gets hardly any reaction from the crowd while entering. He has to go to cheap shots at the city to get booed


What!?


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Miz just owned him!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just the fuck up cole god


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole is CRACKING up! Haha.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cole's jizzing himself all over that Miz promo


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> The Miz!! IWC just came..


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

MIZ is BADASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

lmao im enjoying this!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

this like a yo momma contest :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao Miz is AWESOME!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TYSON AND AUSTIN!!!! TYSON AND AUSTIN!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

damn miz is beastin, and i love the bengals


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damnn!!!!!!!
MiZZZZZZZ


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

great promo


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh snap! Miz is owning this Bungels guy!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

HAHA.... Cole says "And I come"


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

That laptop is bang out of order interrupting the Miz like that.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The bleep bloop gets more heat than Drew McIntyre.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RKO ME! Haha.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WWF LOGO LUL

SUBMISSION HELL YEAH!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh boy Miz is in for it. Submission match and Miz has no Submissions


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

I marked for the old lady with the rko me sign

and ochocinco is kinda out of his element, he usually gets time to think...and submission vs daniel bryan!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Surprised Alicia didnt fuck it up


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

THAT DAMN LAPTOP!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Danielson!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

killacamt said:


> why does Michael Cole insist on sucking The Miz's dick each and every week? He doesn't even hide it, he is so blatantly gay it's sick


that's his gimmick

he's gonna face bryan


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Excellent promo by the Miz there, I must give it to him. Awesome interaction between him and Ochocinco


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Miz shittin on Chad and Cinci real good.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooo gesh thats a suprisem wonder who he is facing


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hey nirvana, who is in your sig?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Hahahaha ... tell me that wasn't a set up. Submission match vs Bryan, much?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Miz is fucked


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Its bad when the fucking laptop gets more heat than some heel stars


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> WWF LOGO LUL
> 
> SUBMISSION HELL YEAH!


Only the AE logo is banned if thats the issue


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Submission? Interesting


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NO WAY! 
They HAVE to have someone stopping the wheel. 
He better pick DB! 

YEEEEPPP


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

yesss, chad putting daniel bryan over


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

His boi Daniel Bryan


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ppv match on raw? wtf


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Here comes Ocho choosing someone shitty like Great Khali or some other jobber...




Ah its Bryan!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

chad owned there...and here comes db to that god awful music


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan!!! (no pop though  )


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

time to take a piss break


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

They had to have the Miz get the cheapest heat possible by having him insult Cincinnati.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Coles reaction is godly lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

His boy Daniel Bryan?

Really?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What? Why not save this match for the PPV?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

All the wheel results are set up a little too conveniently.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Great way to put him over


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This'll probably be a DQ


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SUBMISSION MATCH VS. AMERICAN DRAGON BRYAN DANIELSON!!!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

What a lucky coincidence.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

So, I guess this means DB isn't winning on Sunday.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Obviously no clean finish


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool commercial break WWE! That's fantastic.....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does Danielson have a submission move?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

does the miz have a submission move?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

god you people will find anything to complain about


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully that's the last of the Guest Star we see today.


Nahhh j/k, we'll prolly see him with the Bella Twins in a backstage cutscene..


Also, breakfast at BK? COme on..


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I wonder who is that guy on the SciFi ad that everybody knows down. Mysterio, Taker, Punk and Show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i love this BK commercial

yummy yummy yummy, 
tummy tummy tummy, 
yummy tummy,
yummy yummy tummy


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Loving raw through the first 13 min lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Does Danielson have a submission move?


...

It's as if the roulette wheel is rigged!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Of course the wheel is being operated ... as it always will.



And from the minor slowdown stumbling at the beginning, Ochocinco delivered


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Does Danielson have a submission move?


*Post of the year*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Does Danielson have a submission move?


You're kidding right?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

iMac said:


> His boy Daniel Bryan?
> 
> Really?


They both learned to speak on the mic from the same place.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Crowd was dead for Daniel coming out. Guess they just as bored as us lot with him now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> So, I guess this means DB isn't winning on Sunday.


every one always says that but usually the opposite happens


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

That was a terrible BK commercial


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

FLAW said:


> god you people will find anything to complain about


this.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lol @ people thinking the wheel isn't rigged.

Anyway I'm really looking for the 2 current matches announced, Miz/Bryan sounds promising.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Does Danielson have a submission move?


I think he has 1,003.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

perro said:


> every one always says that but usually the opposite happens


I gotta agree seeing as 95% of this forum predicted that the Nexus would win at SS, and look at what happened.

Now, as for DB, I'll MTFO if Miz taps to the Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Also, breakfast at BK? COme on..



They've always had breakfast. 
And it's always been delicious and a party actually happens in your tummy.
They don't lie.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DaGhost said:


> Its bad when the fucking laptop gets more heat than some heel stars


Seriously, this!

And it's a shame, but I guess anything that stops the in ring product and puts Cole on the mic will piss peeps off!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it safe to assume that the winner of Miz?DB tonight loses Sunday?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miz/Bryan non-title, should be interesting.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Falkono said:


> Crowd was dead for Daniel coming out. Guess they just as bored as us lot with him now.


take your tv off mute


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's Alex Riley? botchmania needs a sequel.

Eta: there he is...


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

rated_y2j11 said:


> Is it safe to assume that the winner of Miz?DB tonight loses Sunday?


Pretty much.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Riley is there so Bryan is gonna lose..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Alex Riley!!!!

So he really is Miz's lackey


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH alex riley wearing the shirt


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Captain shit for brains is at ringside :lmao


----------



## ChrisisAwesome (Jan 7, 2010)

No explanation as to why Alex is allowed at ringside


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is that Tony DiNozzo!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

fuck alex riley is at ring side

i can smell the fail through my tv screen


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alex riley is badass.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Rileys career is really taking of8*D


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why the hell is that Bozo Alex Riley on Raw???


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh hey. It's Miz's bag boy Alex Riley.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> take your tv off mute


I got surround sound home cinema, the crowd was dead....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome start to the night so far....and no I'm not talking about Miz I'm talking about the match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone else remember when WCW disastrously DIDN'T rig the wheel at a Halloween Havoc in the early 90's? Sting and Jake Roberts ended up fighting in a coal miner's glove match in the main event...it was a disaster.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Riley to attack Miz on accident


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

alex riley, and chad ochocinco are wearing the same jeans


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lawls botched fig 4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao Miz has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Miz :lmao

It want even locked in right


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Which wrong person will Riley attack this week?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Some chick just screamed her head off when Bryan put Miz into the crossface position, haha.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> take your tv off mute


If you pump up the volume when he comes out then put it back down he clearly has pop of the night.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Watch out Miz. Riley might randomly start attacking you.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Look at how concerned Riley is. So cute ...

HAHAHAHA "I think ........... I have a hernia"


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm fan of Miz and all, but he's awful at submission.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh lord. I seriously hope that Miz purposely bungled that Figure 4... because otherwise, he shouldn't even be in the ring. Anyone who's watched wrestling for a week knows how to put on the Figure 4.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I have a hernia, lol....


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

lol wat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And look at that hand print on his chest. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhh BBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Riley is gonna take over!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Bryan v Riley


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Riley said 2 weeks to NOC?!!!!?


Uhhhh, next Sunday anybody?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god no! :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A Hernia?!!!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Derek said:


> Which wrong person will Riley attack this week?


The Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao riley is such a bitch


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Apprentice ? lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hiatel hernia's are a bitch. I used to have one. Worse chest and throat cavity pains ever.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

its like a white shad gaspar!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kinda looks like a young Cena in there right now haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol takes his wallet out of his back pocket


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

botch riley substitution :no:


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

How is Alex Riley still here? Did he drive the laptop around in a limo to scare it into giving him a contract?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh well riley is miz's hernia.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Miz screws up the figure 4 and now he has a hernia. The lulz


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cole, trying to explain that hernia, sounded just like Striker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Alex Riley buried by Daniel Bryan 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## kopite2005 (Aug 15, 2010)

ok so this is my first ever post on here ..... has anyone else noticed the 3 hhh references so far tonight????


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

He really should have said..."I think Michael Cole's doing me too hard"

Michael Cole should STFU.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Riley the bitch :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Every time I see an NXT rookie who did not win still on WWE TV weeks after the show ended I get this sense that it's just so useless. The point of the show. if I can recall correctly, was if you won you get a contract and a title shot. If you lost you were done and never to be seen again.

The Nexus was understandable, but seeing Alex Riley for the second week after NXT ended just aggravates me. Why have the stipulation when the eliminated just end up on TV week after week?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice jobbing Riley.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Riley is such a tool


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Riley gets owned for the 2nd week in a row!!!


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL, there's the future of the WWE that you all salivate over, Alex Riley tapping out in 30 seconds.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

King: "Only think Miz is suffering is from the diarrea on his mouth" :lmao:lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL Riley is a bigger hack then Ryder


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well damn! lawd I am dying..


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Alright boys, Miz didn't technically lose, so Bryan MAY STILL WIN the US Title on Sunday.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Did Cole just say "Personality of a prick"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn I just saw a sign that said Bastion Booger is dead. Fuck me...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DIARRHEA OF THE MOUTH!

I love that DB can make moves feel real. 
Just makes it feel better cause he can take so much pain.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Kill him bryan!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

alex riley just standing outside watching lol all on camera!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Riley's just standing there


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god daniel bryan is so annoying


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lulz at Riley standing there doing nothing


----------



## gatorca14 (Sep 12, 2007)

This is getting DB over like fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alex Riley just standing there like an idiot lol.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If he ever does cattle mutilation I will mark blood


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOU TAPPED OUT.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Riley nice job and save!...oh wait...


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn they are killing Riley,and the mizz

fuck DB, I need him to do more than just have a career outside of the WWE before he gets a free title


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

The crowd ate that up. Good segment to build for th eppv.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Why isnt Riley doing anything???



Fire this man. He obviously doesnt know what he's doing


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You Tapped Out Chants!

Chicago Crowd is going to be awesome at Night of Champions Sunday. They will be behind Danielson.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

you tapped out chant + a small but decent pop for DB. i like where this is going


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!! clap clap clapclapclap

And Miz claimed to have a hiatel hernia. Not an ass hernia.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

shut the fuck up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bme said:


> lol Riley's just standing there


It's better that way for everyone involved.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao edge is hilarous


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SJFCPEEP said:


> Did Cole just say "Personality of a prick"


he said brick


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO @ Edge


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL, Bryan totally no-sold that attack. :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok i laughed


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

That was a pretty sight. Also I love the fact that Danielson is always smiling, even during a submission lol. Also did Jillian get huge or is it just me?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Daniel Bryan's smile while the Miz taps like a bitch!!!

BTW, this probably means that Daniel Bryan's not winning on Sunday.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*splooge*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

danial bryan needs to stop smiling. he has the most plastic facial expressions i have ever seen. at least benoit looked fearsome.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edge? :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lmao edge dancing


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL Edge


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well atleast the diva's are good for something...

was Edge just dancing...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was so LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Round round baby lol. Epic sig opportunity.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

would love it if the wheel was spinning still after the ad break


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> lulz at Riley standing there doing nothing


Riley is smarter then we give him credit for

he didn't want none of that


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Why didn't Riley help Miz while in Bryan's crossface? derplol

BOY THAT WHEEL SURE IS SPINNING FOR A WHILE


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Riley just standing there not helping Miz. LOL

And that's the face Benoit had when he used the Crossface.

And Edge, no....


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL at Edge singing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Edge and Jillian LOL


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh boy here we go...

Another Raw with countless animated gif ops!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

"You Tapped Out" echos through out the arena and sign of the night "Youngstown loves the Miz Be Jealous."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at the wheel not slowing down


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

did Edge just cut a good promo?

What is going on? Its like the reverse of the botch fest that was last week


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Still can't get over that figure four attempt... and then Riley just standing there? 

Those two don't really know how wrestling shows go.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Edge is starting to bring the comedy 'edge' back. not hilarious but it's something


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ EDGE.

Loved the KANE/Taker video. Can't wait for that match


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bme said:


> lol Riley's just standing there


Do you really want him to mess with Ocho?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

GIFs of that have to made asap


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I bet Riley was just confused. "I DON'T KNOW WHO ATTACK THEY LOOK THE SAME DAMN IT!"


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Edge turning into a comedy character?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

perro said:


> Riley is smarter then we give him credit for
> 
> he didn't want none of that





Or he would have ended up hitting Miz. On purpose too.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like how Alex Riley kept saying 2 Weeks, when the ppv is this Sunday.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> Riley is smarter then we give him credit for
> 
> he didn't want none of that


After what he did on NXT, I doubt it. It wasn't smarts, it was fear.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMFG HALO [email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I like how Alex Riley kept saying 2 Weeks, when the ppv is this Sunday.


Somebody should let him know, he'll show up on the wrong day


----------



## kopite2005 (Aug 15, 2010)

hhh is returning sunday 3 hints so far tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

At least Reily diddnt mess up and attack the Miz like he did with Percy Watson.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

perro said:


> Riley is smarter then we give him credit for
> 
> he didn't want none of that


:lmao 

I'll take that at face value. 

Alex Riley, flipping the smart/dumb switch at will :lmao :lmao




Edge and Jillian :lmao

The wheel is still gonna be spinning after commercial


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Riley just standing there not helping Miz. LOL
> 
> And that's the face Benoit had when he used the Crossface.
> 
> And Edge, no....





Hmmm, similar music. Similar submission hold. Both technical wrestling beasts.


I hope Daniel Bryan doesn't marry or have children.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Last week Miz stood there and did nothing while Riley was in the labell lock. Damn you guys have short memories


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I like how Alex Riley kept saying 2 Weeks, when the ppv is this Sunday.


I was confused by that too. What's in two weeks?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> OMFG HALO [email protected]!!!!!


AWWWWW SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow...alex is just flat out lost...thats sad. LMAO at edge. i wonder if it's still spinning?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

kopite2005 said:


> hhh is returning sunday 3 hints so far tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK I'LL BITE

what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Riley's head is all pucked up from messing up on NXT. I bet if his mom was getting robbed on the street he would just stand there and scream


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> I like how Alex Riley kept saying 2 Weeks, when the ppv is this Sunday.


He really might be the dumbest person on the WWE roster.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Loving the Miz/Danielson stuff


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

daemonicwanderer said:


> I was confused by that too. What's in two weeks?





Probably Riley's happy endeavors if he keeps looking like a total idiot every week.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

edge of late reminds me of the joker, almost.
just out for himself,
randomly happy go lucky, but still
never not focused on his goal
and there an angry fierce side
that comes out during matches 
and rlly doesnt end up working
well with others.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeez that musta been Jillian's good arm ehh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fair to say: Cole is not the GM.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DaGhost said:


> Damn they are killing Riley,and the mizz
> 
> fuck DB, I need him to do more than just have a career outside of the WWE before he gets a free title


why some guys get titles just cause their dads were wrestlers [CODY,TED,CARLITO]

Daniel is a proven comodity


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait to get Halo: Reach tomorrow!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Am I late to this fact or does Daniel Bryan's music sound similar to Benoits as a nod to him using the crossface?


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

LMAO and this is the guy everyone wanted to see win NXT? Yeah ok.


----------



## kopite2005 (Aug 15, 2010)

first hint the roulette wheel hhh spining in the middle second hint are u ready said twice and third hint host sayin i got 2 words for ya!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

daemonicwanderer said:


> I was confused by that too. What's in two weeks?


Two weeks is Riley's and Miz's wedding date. 
I think Riley is getting the dates of that and the ppv confused. 

Of course I kid, I kid.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol at that mom clearly having a terrible time


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

While Riley has a lot left to learn in the ring, having him look like a complete imbecile every week will do him no good what so ever, only two weeks ago he was the favourite to win NXT, now he is the comedy jobber


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not sure if i missed it in the uk but what was the outcome of Jillian spinning the wheel?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Lol @ the lady w/ the baby looking all mad



ON THIS DAY


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

IT's EDGE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He really might be the dumbest person on the WWE roster.


ironic considering his gimmick


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

When will see edge with a title again?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Edge's disposition is so confusing. Is he still a heel?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

let's check the wheel....it's still spinning...


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

inc edge dance off?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

please let him fight christian!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

so....what kind of match is this gonna be? wait...song and dance??? they were singing before...who knows..


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

rated_y2j11 said:


> Not sure if i missed it in the uk but what was the outcome of Jillian spinning the wheel?


didnt tell




god damnit i can never tell if he is face or heel. It keeps switching weekly.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck edges skinny arms whats happened to him.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> I like how Alex Riley kept saying 2 Weeks, when the ppv is this Sunday.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

aids took over edge's body


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually look forward to seeing Reily and what he is going to botch up next. They might as well put a stormtrooper helmet on him and have him jump through a wall.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Edge is a strange one these days, I like it, I do but I just don't get it


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow

Edge is getting a pop. Is he a Tweener?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> Am I late to this fact or does Daniel Bryan's music sound similar to Benoits as a nod to him using the crossface?





Well, I've mentioned it several times. The similarities of music is uncanny lol. I keep waiting for 

"There's no holding me back.
I'm not driven by fear.
I'm just driven by anger."


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Lets get this victory


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pillow Fight upcoming!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge no wrist tape?


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

fuck evan borne

i thought he would be trying to sleep with maryse!


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Two weeks is Riley's and Miz's wedding date.
> I think Riley is getting the dates of that and the ppv confused.
> 
> Of course I kid, I kid.


Michael Cole would crash that wedding, and go crazy.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

crowd is so quite for bourne im expecting some tumbleweed to roll by


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

And here's Edge to job to Bourne!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

East said:


> Edge's disposition is so confusing. Is he still a heel?


Yeah, his position is starting to confuse me as much as McGuillicuty did.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Edge has done an Orton and stopped taping his wrists


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Body slam challenge? Lame.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

body slam challenge


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG EDGE NEEDS TO START WEARING WRIST TAPE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~!!!~!~!~!~!~!~!1


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

183? damn....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Can someone explain Riley's fuck ups before tonight? I've been less than dedicated to watching wrestling lately and I was a fan of him in FCW.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ah come on, really?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

so rigged so lame


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ The ref telling Justine Roberts what the stipulation of the match will be.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Body slam challenge??? WTF LULZ


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> While Riley has a lot left to learn in the ring, having him look like a complete imbecile every week will do him no good what so ever, only two weeks ago he was the favourite to win NXT, now he is the comedy jobber


He deserves it, because he's a fucking moron!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

kopite2005 said:


> first hint the roulette wheel hhh spining in the middle second hint are u ready said twice and third hint host sayin i got 2 words for ya!!


Dude ... calm down. Did you join just to cream everytime you think you hear a possible HHH reference?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ugh, this is fucking stupid. "ehh a body slam challenge w/ underdog evan"


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Edge is a strange one these days, I like it, I do but I just don't get it


In the same boat as Jericho IMO


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

edge is a tweener, like orton.. but with a personality


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Edge is getting a little Jericho-gut action...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shit that was a nice kick


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Gwilt said:


> Edge no wrist tape?


he is becoming the cobra and is going to start spearing half the roster :shocked:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Holy SHIT


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

horrible sell


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol that was a sick kick and a pretty funny sell my Edge


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WWE creatives at it's finest

fuck this shit


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*I would like to announce the following match just announced on wwe.com michael tarver and Undertaker in a beauty pagent contest with special guest host the iron sheik and nikolai volkoff.*


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

well that was shit


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That might have hurt, good kick to the face


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH SHIT!! The kick was raw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, that kick looked lethal


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I quite like the way Edge sold that kick from Bourne.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

...pointless match


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Weak.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Bourne put in his place.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Why wouldn't Cole or Lawler know the match type? does no-one in the E talk to each other?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lame.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow how un interesting...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

laurennnx34 said:


> Michael Cole would crash that wedding, and go crazy.


 That is *extremely* true. 

NICE KICK!

Edge, please shave the body hair, it makes you look even worse. 
Seriously, what's going on, Edge?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

and here comes "and i quote"


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

If that isn't MOTN Cena/Orton will be GREAT!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Spear the hobbit!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol edge buried Bourne


man Edge is more over than Bourne. Feel sad for Bourne


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FLAW said:


> edge is a tweener, like orton.. but with a personality


yeah that's some real neutrality right there


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

dumb ass pointless match on the "premiere" raw


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like Edge is completely off the roids and the irons.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor evan tsk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:no:what a shit match


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

VRsick said:


> wow how un interesting...


**** 3/4 - *****


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow this GM really doesn't like Edge :lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

how long until mark henry comes out?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I so thought it was going to be Khali.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Somebody gonna get they ass kicked


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

MARK HENRY=RATINGS

and a OH HENRY SIGN!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuck yes its marky kong


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Huge pop for Mark "Ratings" Henry


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at the Henry sign


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I swear if its the Great Khali, I'm shutting my TV off and putting RAW to shame.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ratings just went up!


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Edge is going to get a hernia trying to slam Henry!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Why do they do stuff like this?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The only match Mark Henry is good at.


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

I just wanna smash that laptop on coles head that be vintage


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RATINGS


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The GM obviously hates canadians. 4 matches in the last week for Edge, kicked Jericho out of the match and hates Bret Hart


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RATINGS!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh Henry!

i want that sign


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Edge is getting a little Jericho-gut action...


It's been that way since he came back at the Rumble, I watched him win his first World Title last week and he was ripped


----------



## kopite2005 (Aug 15, 2010)

woah easy there slim i was just stating wot i saw. chill dude


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Fuck...


How can you slam the kool aid


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

The GM's favorite hobby is torturing Edge.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AND another pointless match coming


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Wow this GM really doesn't like Edge :lmao


thats cause its gangrel


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Typical Raw.

The wheel spins into commercial, we never see where it landed, next thing we know Edge is coming to the ring and tells the ref what the match stipulation is. WTF?

And a Body Slam match with two lightweights? :NO:

Anybody else think "Khali" when Cole said "This man!"?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

So I'm assuming Edge will soon get his sleuthing outfit on


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

somebody's gon' get they ass kicked:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked!!!

Somebody's gonna get their ratings up!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Is this the 900th episode again?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh shit, Mark Henry, everyone just switch from Monday Night Football to WWE RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

surprised there was no commercial break right there


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man edge has like no muscle mass
and no taped wrists looks odd!more odd than orton


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)




----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the fuck was the point of this?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Wow this GM really doesn't like Edge :lmao


Hmmm...the GM can't be Grandma Edna then


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Way to make Edge look weak heading into a title match WWE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch that kick was brutal


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm convinced that the GM is Matt Hardy.
What other bitch likes to fuck around with the computer so much and has beef with Edge?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

so they sent out Mark Henry to compete with MNF in ratings?


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Great crowd tonight.

However, the show is resembling that Viewers' Choice episode more and more. The roulette spins were pre-taped which ruins the whole "unpredictable" thing.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jericho is the gm!

i kid,


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Evan Bourne likes him some Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Edge was the guy behind getting rid of the guest hosts as guest GM's, I wonder if this has anything to do with how he is treated by the mystery GM (Kayfabe of course)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

all about entertainment in this day and age.:no:

no real wrestling. unless it's "super cena".


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> It's been that way since he came back at the Rumble, I watched him win his first World Title last week and he was ripped


He's probably cycling off steroids.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh shit, Mark Henry, everyone just switch from Monday Night Football to WWE RAW.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

marky kong and evan bourne, taggin it up next week, bet on it.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

y the hell does the gm hate edge and christian so much!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This guy with the signs is awesome. Michael Cole "MIZ!" Michael Cole "Vintage Edge!" and "Oh Henry!"


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just getting head and had the girl stop cause I got a call that Mark Henry was coming down the ramp.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Great crowd tonight.
> 
> However, the show is resembling that Viewers' Choice episode more and more. The roulette spins were pre-taped which ruins the whole "unpredictable" thing.





Well yeah, it isn't like we are going to see Cena and Randy Orton in a pillow match right?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow another commercial?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'm convinced that the GM is Matt Hardy.
> What other bitch likes to fuck around with the computer so much and has beef with Edge?



teehee


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol I fear for the rating tonight. This is shocking.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

edge is getting old...thats whats wrong with edge. give it a rest already.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I anticipate Cena and Orton somehow messing up this tables match.

Hopefully they've been taking pointers from E-C-DUB legends like Tommy Dreamer and the Dudleys....oh shit...


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> y the hell does the gm hate edge and christian so much!


Christian was never hated on by the GM


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn Edge is starting to turn into Matt Hardy with that gut.

And why am I'm getting this vibe that Edge just doesn't care anymore about his ring performance.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Dead Rising 2 1st day buyer


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

so this is building how the gm dislikes edge and jericho?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HHH is obv the GM


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> I was just getting head and had the girl stop cause I got a call that Mark Henry was coming down the ramp.


Post of the year


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

well his ex wife did say, he was just a skinny kid without the steriods


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> I was just getting head and had the girl stop cause I got a call that Mark Henry was coming down the ramp.


can i have this as my sig, this has to be post of the yr


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> edge is getting old...thats whats wrong with edge. give it a rest already.




The Matt Hardy diet plan is becoming famous, it should be promoted like Nutri-System is.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Is that Justin Roberts' voice in the WWE FlexForce Toy Commercial? lololol


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol I fear for the rating tonight. This is shocking.


It's not all bad! There was a cool Halo Reach advert near the start. That bumped the rating up from a 2 to a 3 out of 10 at least!


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Well yeah, it isn't like we are going to see Cena and Randy Orton in a pillow match right?


Your stupidity baffles me.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

It's good to know that at least the action figures' MITB briefcase has something in it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Whats with the Mark Henry = Ratings thing?


Im completely NOT understanding


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Your stupidity baffles me.





My post must have gone over your head entirely.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

if only teddy could buy a personality


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Song and dance? fuck sake.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse's attire is slammin'


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

song and dance match...doing it at house shoes and you bring the zookeeper...someone post all his rap lyrics!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Eve's R-truth valet?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I need to go take a shit


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

maryse. hrm, my day just got better


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck the ratings just went down


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Song and Dance match? Are they trying to get as many people to watch Monday Night Football as they can?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it's that whack ass rappa Zookeepa!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good lord...Mayrse'spants are painted on


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I would really enjoy Marysse dancing.... me


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Song and dance match? Oh God


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Was it me or was DiBiasie actually showing some charisma?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YALL KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS


Yes Ron, it's actually 9:40PM


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Eve has surpassed the Bella twins as the biggest slut(s) in the E'


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Song & Dance ?

Ted, Maryse, Eve & Truth ? NO...just no


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF COLE? Berate the Zookeeper!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i heard they did this on the road this weekend...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i actually don't blame cole with r-truth. that rap shit before the match has to stop.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

First of all, why does DiBiase STILL have Legacy's theme music? (On a less important note, JTG still has Cryme Tyme's theme)

Secondly, WHAT'S UP?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Killing the crowd one segment at a time 0_o


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Teddy getting down and dirty that what's up!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Who is seriously going to keep watching to see Cena/Orton for the 100th time? How is anybody supposed to care anymore?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

R-Truth vs Million Dollar Bust

Singing.....

Maryse vs Eve Dancing

Pontential for sexy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> if only teddy could buy a personality





It's pretty bad when even Virgil has more of a personality than you do.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol dibiase wearing lime green


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that kid with the r-truth sign is fucking gay


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

wtf!! this sucks may aswell had a normal episode of raw this routloutte sucks!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Please let Maryse strip


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just, wow.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

R-Truth biggest pop of the night!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Dibiase and Maryse have *NO* chemistry!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHAT IS THIS AWFUL SHIT



Ugh.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

lol @ cole's "Urgghhh" after Truth's entrance


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Derek said:


> Song and Dance match? Are they trying to get as many people to watch Monday Night Football as they can?


I don't even like football and i'm thinking about switching


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

Isnt there a video of this from of a house show????


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> jericho is the gm!
> 
> i kid,


But hey that would be one hell of a twist...the GM continues to screw him over, but it could all be part of a grand scheme made by Jericho.

A Song and Dance match? HELLO RUSSO! Why don't we spice things up and resurrect 3 Count to make this actually _interesting_?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> ouch that kick was brutal


Proof that wrestling is fake

had that happened in real life edge would of gone down and stayed down


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

new r-truth theme song?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WE GETTIN ROWDY!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is the new theme R-Truth made about a month ago. LOL I thought when he got injured in the MITB he would redebut with this theme.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!

A NEW SONG!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is this his new theme song?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh shit, Truth's doing a new song.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Determined by audience reaction?

Ted is fucked.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this R-truth's new music?




was Eve a cheerleader or something?





lol it's puppies king


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

which song is better what's up or it's time to get crunk???


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

he has 2 songs!?!?!?!?!?

what the hell!?!?!?!

this is worst then the first one


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This show is embarrassing and it's giving me a headache. I'm done for tonight.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

maryse's reaction and facial expression was priceless! hahahaha btw, this song sucks.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I hope McGruber blows RTruth up again


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So fucking stupid.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OMFG.

Why it's better than that other shit. 

Sound like some heel R-Truth shit.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

eve needs help. i think shes having a seizure or something


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that the bell had to ring for this!

WOW!!!!!!!!!!
R Truth is terrible. Haha. 
This is hard to watch. 
I know I should try to enjoy it..... I just can't.


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

Seriously a body slam challenge match on a wrestling TV show? It’s been about six months since I watched Monday night Raw and I get this crap. And people bash Impact? What the hell has happened to the WWE product? If that was not bad enough then they have one of the worst talents in wrestling history come out and bury one of the top heels for the WWE. Since when has Mark Henry been a main eventer? I tried to give the WWE a second chance but after six months of not watching there product I now give up on it after tonight. Okay bash me away

And now a song and dance off contest? How is any of this wrestling?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

is Eve Krumping? I can't...I just can't.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Henry fans change the channel*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

R Truth MUST dance!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor Eve. (think I double posted somewhere, sorry)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF AM I WATCHING


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, so they uses this "song and dance match" bs to debut his new, worse song.:no:


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I think the crowd's a "face crowd". 

So we won't hear any "THIS IS BORING" or stuff like that, sadly.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, WWE, R-Truth is one of your most over talents. You might wanna take notice of that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dear God. This is just horrible shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't want to get buck you jackass. I didn't want to get rowdy back in the day either. Go away!

:lmao :lmao :lmao @ Michael Cole saying the word "crunk"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

every ones gonna shit on this but this is giving me pleasant nitro girl flash backs


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What the...?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhah!!!!!!!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

SO BAD

O so bad, Cole is right


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

***Puts in Ric Flair's three disc set.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And they say he can only said What's Up!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol at Cole


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> he has 2 songs!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> what the hell!?!?!?!
> 
> this is worst then the first one


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLekSpwRoIU


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

perro said:


> Proof that wrestling is fake
> 
> had that happened in real life edge would of gone down and stayed down


Is everything else in wrestling fake? Please tell me more!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Cole is only heel towards Daniel Bryan and R-Truth? Weird.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah Ted, you wouldn't get far on "America's Got Talent."


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

interesting...gud thing Maryse is in this


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to Ted Dibiase and Cole for saying how stupid this whole thing is.

Oh god he's actually gonna do it fpalm


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_A dance off.....

Right_


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow that might have been Dibiase's best 30 second promo


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at Cole - "Get crunk?" "How bout, get junk?"

:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

come on Vince you were doing great till the body slam challenge


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This song is LULZ.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

It be funny if Ted does some country music


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Everyone's hating on R-truths song , but if it was autotuned and maybe featured someone terrible like Kesha ... it would be #1 on MTV , Radio , Interent etc


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh God no.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swag said:


> Is this R-truth's new music?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dancer for the LA Clippers and USC.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ted's career is over.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ted just said "spotlight, please." He's going to be getting a call from Big Dave.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Because as Maryse knows, I'm FULL of surprises."

:no:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Ted thinks he's Dave with the spotlight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

please dibiase save the creditbility you had left oh shit its gone.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

omg no Ted no...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LMFAO He's butchering a classic.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:yum: Maryse is freakin HOT!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, I really think this is a new low.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!

*clap**clap**clap**clap**clap*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a fucking Children's school song


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm loosing it laughing my ass off

i have tears comming out of my eyes


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

This is the worse episode of TNA I have seen to date...


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_My penis fucking loves Maryse_


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This is TERRIBLE. Two back to back segments of crap, totally approx. half an hour.


GG


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at maryse


ted's loudest reaction!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

better singer than r-truth is.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*DEAD* omg sorry ya'll I love Ted.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i really hope there's a few people who know what this song is....and who it's by


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Maryse is such a clown.


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

This is more of a fail, then Miz attempting to do a submission move.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Maryse with the serious face, actually dancing to this crap has me :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Cole needs to consult Urban Dictionary. 

And they need to release DiBiase already.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO King is actually being hilarious tonight


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Poopstain Pat Patterson turning over in his grave


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the most heat Ted has ever got. lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Teddy Sinatra lol. Maryse!! 

I just need to say that Cole marking for people is fucking hilarious!!!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

lame.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

AHA, Ted's new gimmick will be tag-teaming and singing with Jillian.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

At least Ted knew the words to the song he was singing!


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Almost as good as the Sid Vicious version.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reminds me of The Rock's Concert...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And if I were DiBiase Sr. I would send Mike and the other one in and kick Ted's ass!

And lol for King!

***Brett that's his name!***


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

My God What the f&^* is this crap


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Biggest reaction Ted has gotten in his career


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

This is one of the best crowds I've seen in a while


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Ted's career is over.


when did it start?

This is the best heat he has ever gotten thogh....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

OHHH CRAP... This is AWWWWWWWWWWFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Ted just said "spotlight, please." He's going to be getting a call from Big Dave.


I think Maryse will be handling this one for the team


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> please dibiase save the creditbility you had left oh shit its gone.


Ted will never be able to save the credibility of anything.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I officially hate WWE.

Why the fuck would they put on this show when MNF is on the other channel? What the HELL are they thinking?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

[email protected] pat patterson rolling over in his grave. " HES NOT DEAD"


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"Pat Patterson's probably rolling over in his grave"-King
"he's not dead"-cole
"...that probably killed him"- King 

:lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

At least the crowd is good tonight, only thing saving the show right now.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> This is the worse episode of TNA I have seen to date...


:>


cool trollin bro


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> "Pat Patterson's probably rolling over in his grave"-King
> "he's not dead"-cole
> "...that probably killed him"- King
> 
> :lmao


lmao


new entrance


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

We know it's not "America's Got Talent." DiBiase's in the ring, isn't he?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

how is saying get crunk PG


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"A loose cannon on the loose."

Pure poetry.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

We want Nexus


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

his new song is worse than his old one


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This shit is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _My penis fucking loves Maryse_


Canadian women are generally hot as fuck. (Trish Stratus comes to mind)


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

good crowd, not dead like other nights


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Regal!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How has a former Divas champion been reduced to an R-Truth cheerleader?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I officially hate WWE.
> 
> Why the fuck would they put on this show when MNF is on the other channel? What the HELL are they thinking?


oh lighten up that shit was funny


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

8:47 i hope you took the over folks....ochocinco with the bella whores

golddust vs regal!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

This is going to be fucking funny.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew it was golddust..


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

There was only one superstar who could have made this entertaining:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzFsPrE5yeQ

Chris Jericho!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh shits about to kick off.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CALLED IT

FUCKING CALLED IT

Ochocinco w/ the Bella Whores

inb4 Regal v Hornswoggle


OH SHIT THIS MAY JUST BE HILARIOUS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my word...

Can Goldust dress up as the Real Man's Man?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, this is promising.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Regal is going to look kick ass with Goldust make up


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Regal dressing up as Golddust will save this RAW LOL.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohhh noooooo please say it aint sooo


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

I swear i new it was Goldy. Him or a diva


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> his new song is worse than his old one


+1000000000000


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't even care how stupid this is going to be. MARKING OUT.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm way more excited for that than Cena vs Orton tbh


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, this is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

god. fuck the wheel. put some fucking wrestling on.

also. THIS might be hilarious. regal as goldust


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I am now moderately marking for Goldust


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

While it is stupid, Regal in a Goldust outfit would be epic lolz


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

The Bella Twins can gtfo.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

perro said:


> oh lighten up that shit was funny


To a retarded 5 year old, yes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha.
And they dressed up as Vegas Showgirls in the first Roulette. 

Classic.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Regal and Goldy. Come on ya'll are loving this.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''bunch of tools'' :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that song R-Truths new theme song?

Damn The Bellas are freaking hot!

:lmao @ Goldust.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i am quite enjoying this show so far.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Goldust to wrestle without his face paint on? Okay.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I officially hate WWE.
> 
> Why the fuck would they put on this show when MNF is on the other channel? What the HELL are they thinking?



Are you watching that football game? Penalties galore and Joe Flacco throwing like a girl.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

In before FELLA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh goody, it's fella


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I officially hate WWE.
> 
> Why the fuck would they put on this show when MNF is on the other channel? What the HELL are they thinking?


I don't think they are thinking any more


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MORRISON IN THE MAIN EVENT!!!

Regal and Goldust, Booker T and Goldust 2.0

Sheamus can't say Ocho Cinco!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This clown gets emails from the general manager too? :lmao


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh man. Regal and Goldust get a match on Raw, and I'm actually pleased with the stipulation. Hilarious.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Sheamus is gold, man.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> How has a former Divas champion been reduced to an R-Truth cheerleader?


she got over on smack down cause of her dancing soo


Mad heat for sheamus!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

FINALLY A GOOD STIPULATION


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao

Archomango

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

A.....tornado match......huh


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

OchoDingo? :lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ochodingo!!!


Ya see it fella!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

noooooo Morrison to get buried.


The fuck is Jericho?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Orcho Dingo! lmfao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ocho Dingo?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Ochodingo :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Is that song R-Truths new theme song?
> 
> Damn The Bellas are freaking hot!
> 
> :lmao @ Goldust.


it would be awesome for a heel r-truth tbh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm quite upset that Sheamus didn't say 'Fella'.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's up to the British lads to save this RAW once again...


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Lmao, Sheamus for the save!

"Archodingo, or whatever your name is."


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ochocinco is decent at hosting


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ochodingo :lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, Regal as Goldush may be very funny, so I wont moan from now on.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

wtf is going on tonight


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

SJFCPEEP said:


> A.....tornado match......huh


Tornado tag match I assume. No tagging all four guys in the ring.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

No please dont put morrison in the 6pac challenge waste of a spot!


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Jericho to screw over Morrison?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

hrm, did they really just use "3 out of 4 stars" from a single review as a selling point.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i bet danny glover can wrestle better than cena. lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Btw....


Morrison's gonna win.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

bellas are whores omg


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you konw if you call any sex line one of the Bella's just has to answer..they got those type of voices


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> CALLED IT
> 
> FUCKING CALLED IT
> 
> ...


do you even know what a whore is?


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

lmao Red Rooster

No one is botching promos tonight except for Riley


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Falkono said:


> It's up to the British lads to save this RAW once again...


Nobody will bite to that.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Falkono said:


> It's up to the British lads to save this RAW once again...


True that man! true that!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bischoff owns said:


> I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


Spare us.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ODRiley said:


> Jericho to screw over Morrison?


Ah, good thinking. 
This craziness that just happened made me forget there were some storylines happening.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ODRiley said:


> Jericho to screw over Morrison?


This.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I have some hope that Jericho comes out and SAVES morrison for a face turn :shocked:


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i bet danny glover can wrestle better than cena. lol


:no::no:


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

STILL better than Jillian.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Falkono said:


> It's up to the British lads to save this RAW once again...


Call Seamus British to his face and I'm pretty sure you'll get a boot to the head fella.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Bischoff owns said:


> I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


Why are you still here?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Legendary.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

so in theory if you get the WWF logo right, you could have to face the rock?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Jericho and Morrison at NoC and hopefully we find out the last person tonight!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I can bank on Jericho in the crowd, comes out, Codebreaker on Morrison, 1, 2, 3 on the outside mat.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Bischoff owns said:


> I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


Will you just shut the fuck up about it? The body slam match wasn't that bad if you wanna go watch TNA the you have a remote you can simply turn and watch it or something else.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Ochocinco has been very good so far, as I expected.

Even if it's degrading, I'm looking forward to Regal/Goldust.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Somebody did bite, a Scot of all people.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RYDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Why are you still here?


This.

WWWYKI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryder FTW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

F.com/WWE lol!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ANOTHER RYDER EDGE SEGMENT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WWWYKI


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ryder :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Did you steal his girlfriend


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

edge and zack ryder is amazing week in and week out

i'll drop the hammer!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo!!!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well... Here really do come the ratings


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO at them making fun of Hardy

I'm marking for Ryder btw


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

"Steal his girlfriend"
It was MATT HARDY.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

burn :lmao


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

This Jets offense is making me homicidal. Should I be watching wrestling right now?


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bischoff owns said:


> I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


Then what the fuck are you still watching it for? Stop crying and go watch TNA damn.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Bischoff owns said:


> I just don't get how any WWE fan could want to watch this over TNA Impact. Say what you will but the very worst episode of Impact is better then this episode by a mile. A body challenge match? WTF


When we end the night with Cena or Orton laid out like they have just been brutally murdered in six different ways, we'll talk. That or half the roster coming out to start a brawl.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Burn! lol Damn I miss That '70s Show.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao
Ryder is god. WWWYKI


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Lol, Zack Ryder is great man!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Ryder needs WAYYYYYYYYYYY more tv time.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> LOL Did you steal his girlfriend


the GM is Matt Hardy!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf was that


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

wow that was so fucking cheesy


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

face Jericho now.


lol ryder is hilarous




lol Morrison


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

fuck was that


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I think John was just posing for a magazine cover.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Tackiness has reached new bounds.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

lol wtf is Morrison doing?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was possibly the gayest thing I've ever seen...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck is responsible for this episode?
:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Morrison:


HE MAD


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

JOMO!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'M NOT A TOOL BUT I WILL DROP THE HAMMER!!!!!

wha-what does that mean. 

BURN
Blank stares. 
Awesome backstage promo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Morrison does Parkour before his match.


o.........k.......


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO @ Lawler!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllll
*WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*

LOL
that was the gheyest spiderman type douchery I've ever seen. lol jomo


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

They're trying desperately to get Morrison over, aren't they.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was pretty gay bro lol

Another reason for me to dislike Morrison


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Why are you still here?


He's a plant hired by TNA?


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL at King owning Cole.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD!!!

TOO MANY LIMES!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha the dramatic zoom in for morrison


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

talk about super Morrison


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Morrison is Donkey Kong.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Cheesiest segment I've ever seen with John Morrison.

Wow, just when I thought I couldn't despise this douche any more.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAYUM, Morrison is freak


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No wonder Morrison keeps jobbing every week, that looks quite strenuous right before a match lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Now Marking moderately for John Morrison









TOO MANY LIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

With Sheamus as the WWE Champion, it's a mid-card title.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This weekly Edge/Ryder banter is brilliant. :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> Why are you still here?


out of everything on raw people point to a body slam challenge which every wrestling promotion on the planet has done multiple times and is pretty much how wrestling started in the first place


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck is responsible for this episode?
> :lmao


Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The world champion coming out before Morrison?



There is hope!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The King is classic tonight. What has gotten into him?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Panther said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

the fuck with Morrison?

It's morning, I'm hungry, time to go to Burger King. That's awesome lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Woo

Woo

Woo You Know It

Once again another pointless segment unfortunately for the man who got the clean pin on Jericho last week.

King to Cole: "That was an exciting thing to watch, and you just made it boring."

Silly King. That's his job.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No talk just action and the ladies pop like a mother! How can they fuck up JoMo!? Well, I say to myself, it's WWE...

:no:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jomo auditioning for spiderman 5 i guess

that was pure and utter cheese, i lulled and lulled some more


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Does Morrison think he's Spiderman?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

legit impressed with morrisons skills in that segment


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

am I a bad person for expecting him to fall on his face?


----------



## Bischoff owns (Aug 25, 2010)

Off to watch Weeds now


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

king is actually on tonight...this might not be a great wrestling night, but my god i have really laughed hard at it


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That's the coolest thing Morrison's ever done his entire career. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> The King is classic tonight. What has gotten into him?


I think it is more of who has he gotten into!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Really hope Morrison doesn't make it into the match. He sucks.

There are more deserving people. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, on the side note, the Jets offense really sucks lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to give rep to everyone who just posted in like the last 2-3 pages, pretty much about Morrison.
I just scrolled down and kept reading, and now I'm crying from laughter. 
You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Kamikaze™ (Oct 24, 2007)

What the fuck was that...


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

King is on fiyaaaah tonight.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Please give Morrison ten consecutive bicycle kicks.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

fpalm @ Morrison. That was an awkward zoom in on him after his pull ups. :lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rmx820 said:


> am I a bad person for expecting him to fall on his face?


nope...i was hoping for the same thing


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

Morrison = Spidey


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> That's the coolest thing Morrison's ever done his entire career.
> 
> Just sayin'


Hush you!!! Only negativity is allowed here


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

watching the fooseball game, was going to turn into the last hour of raw, but just read they haven't even had a regular match yet, sigh wwe needs to get their shit together


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Say what you want, but Edge/Ryder segments are pure gold


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

PikachuMan said:


> legit impressed with morrisons skills in that segment


thank you! so many people dogged the segment...he's a freak fo nature.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheamus to squash him in 2min please


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> the fuck with Morrison?
> 
> It's morning, I'm hungry, time to go to Burger King. That's awesome lol.


INDEED.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah lets give the champ the jobber entrance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Halo Star said:


> watching the fooseball game, was going to turn into the last hour of raw, but just read they haven't even had a regular match yet, sigh wwe needs to get their shit together


Its Raw Roulette, there is no "regular" matches tonight.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

id rather this be a hair vs hair match


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

dont let us down trips


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Morrison's gonna win if Jericho doesnt interfere


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Bischoff owns said:


> Off to watch Weeds now


Apparently there is a God.


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

VRsick said:


> yeah lets give the champ the jobber entrance.


LOL I was about to say that


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> am I a bad person for expecting him to fall on his face?


I was hoping for it to happen. The dude is so useless that he's trying to get over with fucking parkour? Practice your mic skills for once instead of jumping around like a twat, John.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Say what you want, but Edge/Ryder segments are pure gold


You know it. I honestly mark for anything involving Ryder...which isn't much but you get my point


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VRsick said:


> yeah lets give the champ the jobber entrance.


Well, he is a Mid-Carder.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

it's pretty amazing...if Morrison was a heel.. lest talent and had a catch phrase he would be loved here..

but then he would be the Miz..and we alread hat Alex for that


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I mark for JoMo!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Sheamus to squash him in 2min please


:agree:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've never been annoyed with a wrestler that has absolutely no personality....until I was introduced to JoMo.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

WTF is up with the homosexual arm motion Morrison does in his entrance!? 

He is utter shit. He does a few dropkicks and botches Starship Pain nine out of ten times, and that pretty much sums up his in-ring capabilities. We don't even need to discuss his mic work.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This should be a good match imo


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Funkyd said:


> They're trying desperately to get Morrison over, aren't they.


too bad he is over.



of course if that was Daniel Bryan doing that obstacle course or w/e the IWC would be cumming in their pants


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

John Morrison gets his full entrance and the* WWE Champion *gets to the ring during commercial?

Like Didier Drogba said once it's a fucking disgrace!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No nexus so far? Might be a beatdown coming Sheamus's way.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok one thing you cant help but notice, the amount of ads for fast food on US TV is fucking MENTAL. Its literally every other advert.

And people wonder why obesity is such a huge problem in the US? Damm, its scary.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Has Morrison ever 1 on 1 wrestled... or uhh "entertained" , Sheamus???

I mean I've missed a few weeks here or there , but I don't remember these two in a match


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is everyone pooping for Zack and Edge? That's the same shit he and Christian did back in 2000 (save for all the ASS-CREAM). They have effectively set Edge back, 10 years. And entire fucking decade. How the fuck did that happen!?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

With the way Raw is tonight i wouldn't rule out Kane vs Big Show in a loser shaves their hair match!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Morrison must have thought he was spiderman...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Really hope Morrison doesn't make it into the match. He sucks.
> 
> There are more deserving people. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


Pretty funny, because he doesn't suck


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lic05 said:


> John Morrison gets his full entrance and the* WWE Champion *gets to the ring during commercial?
> 
> Like Didier Drogba said once it's a fucking disgrace!


He did get an entrance.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

guard got a foot to his back


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Nah i think this is their first match!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WTF was with that no sell by the security guard?!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> too bad he is over.
> 
> 
> 
> of course if that was Daniel Bryan doing that obstacle course or w/e the IWC would be cumming in their pants


Too bad he completely sucks.

A gay little beard wont change that.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I think King got laid tonight. He is tolerable.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The red rooster vs Spidey. Who will win?!?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

alejbr4 said:


> out of everything on raw people point to a body slam challenge which every wrestling promotion on the planet has done multiple times and is pretty much how wrestling started in the first place


So you actually believe a body slam match SELLS?

<---


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess they're finally pushing Morrison now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Ok one thing you cant help but notice, the amount of ads for fast food on US TV is fucking MENTAL. Its literally every other advert.
> 
> And people wonder why obesity is such a huge problem in the US? Damm, its scary.


It's morning, I'm hungry, time to go to Burger King lol.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> No nexus so far? Might be a beatdown coming Sheamus's way.


I'm thinking Cena/Rko will be put through tables by Nexus


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRO KICK!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

where's STU when you need him


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

wow he dominated that speaker or w/e with the brogue kick


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> The red rooster vs Spidey. Who will win?!?!


That just made my night.

HEY ROOSTER! COCK-A-DOODLE-DOO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> too bad he is over.
> 
> 
> 
> of course if that was Daniel Bryan doing that obstacle course or w/e the IWC would be cumming in their pants


It was cool what he did. 
Personally, I was just thrown off by the zoom in that happened. 
That just made the rest a joke. I couldn't stop laughing because it was so cheesy.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok i want to see these guys in a main event feud


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

rated_y2j11 said:


> I'm thinking Cena/Rko will be put through tables by Nexus


this.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, this should have been the Song and Dance Competition. . . I want to see Sheamus do a jig.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll mark if Morrison hits Starship Pain off the stage


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

:lmao thanks for the lulz


Morrison once again is the MOTY. Looks like he's going to keep his 2009 title as best TV wrestler


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> where's STU when you need him


STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Disciple514 said:


> *The red rooster* vs Spidey. Who will win?!?!



*WHO???*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What if Kane's pyro went off right now?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn that was incredible


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on that was bas ass..you know it


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Morrison to hit Sheamus with Starship Pain off the top of the TitanTron.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was nice.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

that was awesome


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was a pretty sick land Morrison just pulled off


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DOSE WHAT EVER A SPIDER CAN!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That flipping shit is not cool Morrison lol


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

That JoMo flip thing was AWESOME! (sry Miz)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

If Morrison wins he is going to break his knee doing starship pain onto the concrete.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Great move by Morrison!!!!!!!1




Waits for the hate


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Parkour has reared its head in this match more than once. I guess they're going to start emphasizing that in his wrestling now?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole botched. He said we are going to have a new champion.

This Match.....Is Match of The Night


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

perro said:


> ok i want to see these guys in a main event feud


THIS.

This match saved the night.

This and regal as goldust


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

morrison lookin good...maybe he is getting his push now... he does need to toughen up a bit..maybe this is it.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

John Morrison = epic


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't believe this man is the WWE champ.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Morrison's athleticism >>> whole WWE's


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is pretty good.. 

JERICHO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone's been watching Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.

I'm on to you Morrison.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This match has been crazy fun.






And Jericho ruins it for JoMo.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck yes! JERICHO


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL JERICHO YES


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH SHIT

no dq = jericho 

AND HERE HE IS


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW




JERICHO!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck, JOMO WAS AWESOME AND ON FIRE TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So a Jericho/Morrison feud? Hope it leads to good things


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy shit, im marking like a little kid from that stage splash


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I marked!


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

wow didn't see that coming (sarcasm)


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

good match right there...and HOLY SHIT that was awesome


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK!
BOTH MOVES!
Looked like a video game.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck, this match is great! JERICHO!!! Get JoMo out lol.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Obvious ending was obvious.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck Jericho for ruining that match!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2J/Morrison feud continues


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

when the crowd popped, i thought hunter had come out... that was a cool match though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That's it. Jericho/Morrison feud has started.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Kudos to those who called that interference.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

that sucked, I mean of course it would happen but give JoMo a chance god damnit


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

best match on raw in a long time.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

SAVE_US_Y2J


THANK YOU JERICHO! *CLAP* *CLAP *CLAP*


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like Ecw/Smackdown JoMo is in the house


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank fuck for that.If Morrison won it would have been truly disappointing to see.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

LOL YES JERICHO


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

let the man speak!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thought Sheamus lost for a moment there. Phew!

LOL! Where the fuck did Jericho come from?


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome, awesome match. Which points towards the return of HHH, and Jericho/Morrison at NOC?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Morrison put on one hell of a tv match.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

JOMO had some decent spots there. I'm a mark for spotty matches


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

decent match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jericho quitting, tonight? 

RAW'S GREATEST RIVAL???
Get outta here Cole.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

John Morrison to win in a "Career" match against Jericho.



*sigh*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Morrison's athleticism >>> whole WWE's


Yup. The JoMo haters are ridiculous. The match was good. and that shit off the titantron was tight.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Somebody slap me, because I was impressed with Morrison in that match. Quite impressed.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison can't be in the main event? That was an awesome match. Great to see he didn't lose clean too




My love for Morrison might have reached Austin-JR heights. Can't touch Miz-Cole yet though


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"Raw's Greatest Rivalry"

:lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

I wonder if there will be a : Is Morrison the new Jeff Hardy thread now?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

People still doubt Morrison can be a main eventer?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor Jericho's emo.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Morrison is fucking awesome. LOL


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn, for once I wish Jericho would have never been on my screen. Way to ruin a good match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait...wait..Morrison had a good match...but he can talk on the mic...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SJFCPEEP said:


>


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

JoMo's amazing


I really dont see the logical reasons for the hate he gets on here


Aside from the occasional botch Straship Pain, I dont see it.
His mic skills are sketchy with the content that creative's given him, but Dirt Sheet was awesome and he's had other moments.


What is it that makes him so hoorible here?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> People still doubt Morrison can be a main eventer?


As long as he never opens his mouth he might have a shot with matches like that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank God Morrison isn't going to be in the 6 pack challenge. Thank God!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Swag said:


> Morrison can't be in the main event? That was an awesome match. Great to see he didn't lose clean too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd much rather see Morrison in the Main Event than Sheamus or Wade Barrett.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jericho on a sit down strike.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> wait...wait..Morrison had a good match...but he can talk on the mic...


no one buys a ppv to hear someone talk


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Looks like the IWC's found a new athletic pretty boy to hate for no apparent reason.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

if you are surprised morrison can work a good match you must have not seen him before

wait till you here him on the mic


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cynic said:


> As long as he never opens his mouth he might have a shot with matches like that.


this. It is really only his mic work that lets everything down


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

i like morrison. no mic skill, but athletic as all hell


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd much rather see Morrison in the Main Event than Sheamus or Wade Barrett.


^ What this guy said.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Jericho to cut a promo about retiring?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL. Morrison haters are pathetic.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JERICHO in the ring


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Joel said:


> Thank God Morrison isn't going to be in the 6 pack challenge. Thank God!


Obvious Blind hate is obvious

that match he just had was awesome


he would of upped the 6 pack challenge significantly


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> Thank God Morrison isn't going to be in the 6 pack challenge. Thank God!


What's wrong with that? He's great in ring


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd much rather see Morrison in the Main Event than Sheamus or Wade Barrett.


co-sign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd much rather see Morrison in the Main Event than Sheamus or Wade Barrett.


Then it's a good thing you don't write for the WWE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jericho has lifts in his shoes


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Jericho can carry the mic work and this should be a good feud as a result. Morrison can't talk for shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

axl626 said:


> Looks like the IWC's found a new athletic pretty boy to hate for no apparent reason.


Actually they have been hating him since he turned face a while back.

And Jeri-no is doing a Batista now? AND people bitch about RKO talking. Jericho is the same, but everyone is on his nuts! Hypocrisy!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

.....and the fanboys rush the thread


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jericho. He puts asses in seats.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd much rather see Morrison in the Main Event than Sheamus or Wade Barrett.


nope.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

axl626 said:


> Looks like the IWC's found a new athletic pretty boy to hate for no apparent reason.


The hate is for his atrocious mic work and his non exsistent personality. Which leads to his atrocious mic work, no doubt.

He is however, a good ring worker. But that isn't enough to be warrant a push to the main event.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jericho talks like a total badass cause he is.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Justice For Jericho


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> SICK!
> BOTH MOVES!
> Looked like a video game.


Haha Miz fan saying that


alrudd said:


> Thank fuck for that.If Morrison won it would have been truly disappointing to see.


Funny thing is Morrison is the best wrestler in the six pack if he won. He carried Sheamus to a good match. He'd make the cluster fuck into something good.


abrown0718 said:


> Yup. The JoMo haters are ridiculous. The match was good. and that shit off the titantron was tight.


so true


Cynic said:


> Somebody slap me, because I was impressed with Morrison in that match. Quite impressed.


I know you don't like Morrison, but I applaud your honesty.




Go to samckdown JerichO!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What's up with Jericho wearing wrestling boots?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Plz Y2J don't quit!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

...lunacy :lmao :lmao :lmao






He demands justice!

And now threatening to quit.

Batista anybody??


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

shit i'm having a bad feeling. anyone else?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Give the man what he wants


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

exactly as i thought, and michael cole and lawler play it off like what? priceless.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pulling a Batista. 
Two quitters in the same year.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh CRAP... Here we go.... It was awesome while you were here...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

maybe iam really pissed off about his interference in the last match but i really want Jericho to fuck off right now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Jericho!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

axl626 said:


> Looks like the IWC's found a new athletic pretty boy to hate for no apparent reason.


It's because he's not heel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao that was fantastic.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

THANK YOU JERICHO


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO thank you Jericho!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH BOY HERE WE GO



HELL YEAH JERICHO HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU JERICHO!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SpazzWagon said:


> shit i'm having a bad feeling. anyone else?


:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

haha 
*bows down*


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Owned


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho owning Cole. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JERICHO FLIPPING OUT AT COLE :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> jericho. He puts asses in seats.


He's never been a draw



lol at Jericho


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And Jericho comes back!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

"OF COURSE YOU HAVE AN EMAIL, YOU IDIOT, JUST READ IT!" classic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Jericho pwning Cole


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

rofl just owned that idiot cole


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol jericho...


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Jericho has definitely still has it


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jericho

OF COURSE YOU HAVE AN EMAIL YOU IDIOT JUST READ IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho is the man for shutting Cole up.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at Jericho.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

cole owned.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol this is awesome. The crowd reaction is great.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

finally, owned!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao THANK YOU CHRIS! STFU Cole and read the email.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Jericho fucking owns.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Then it's a good thing you don't write for the WWE.


He's a lot more over than Sheamus, and I like Wade Barrett, but he's done nothing to be a Main Event guy.

The only reason why he is a Main Event guy is because of Nexus and the WWE shoving him down the audience's throat.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Jericho's the best. Hopefully everyone in the back was taking notes on how to speak.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cole mad

Cole's the GM


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tonight Jericho is a god for telling Michael Cole to shut up for saying he has to quote the mystery GM.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..this GM thing could end tonight...


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

This is awesome.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

lmfao best moment so far tonight


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

jesus this is gold


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

SHUT UP! JUST READ IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

SHUTUP JUST READ IT!!! love Jericho lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

THANK YOU JERICHO!!!

Seriously he doesn't need to say that.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ahhh. Hilarious.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

And yet again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jericho to quit and come back with batista


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

SHUT UP! JUST READ IT!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

jericho is on fire tonight


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST READ IT! :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA Jericho is literally making me laugh out loud right now.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho did a little stone cold action there


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome is Jericho.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Jericho is owning the shit out of Cole.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Then it's a good thing you don't write for the WWE.


Even better that you aren't there. Miz being the poster boy would suck



LMAO. jericho


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GM pwned by Jericho :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Jericho has me dying.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yes! shut the fucking eejit up jericho!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> Obvious Blind hate is obvious
> 
> that match he just had was awesome
> 
> ...


You are one who should NEVER talk about blind hate.



Omega_VIK said:


> What's wrong with that? He's great in ring


Because he doesn't belong in their with the other competitors.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"SHUT UP JUST READ IT" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Not Vince??

Fuck the GM is Cole!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO, Jericho's so awesome!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Hope Jericho doesn't leave_


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to miss Jericho so much when he's gone. AND YES ELIMINATION.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HOWEVER

DERPA DERPA DURP

IF YOU LOSE, YOU'RE GONE FROM THE WWE


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

lol good news get greeted with jacket buttons being done up


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

give me my moment.............cole.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

And if Jericho loses, he is out


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

YES! sweet justice.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jericho's face of victory= fucking priceless


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL @ "Cole". strike three - Jericho is on FIRE.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf was the point for last week?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

cole has got to be the GM lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol GM is kinda bad ass


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The GM is sooooooooooo Michael Cole lol.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hart Dynasty? This should be easy.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh yes lets see those sexy ass belts


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jericho >> Microphone botch








......and a Jericho victory.

Hart Dynasty sucks


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ugh ... Now I have to see DH Smith's sorry ass on my tv?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

whoah!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swag said:


> wtf was the point for last week?


the start of Morrisons push


----------



## WholeDamnShow420 (Aug 24, 2010)

are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cole: "Chris, Chris..."

Jericho: "WHAT?!?!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cole has to be the damn GM


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

lol the tag team champions finally on raw but not in a tag team match.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hart Dynasty? well damn.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn you Cole you stupid stupid man!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

This Anonymous GM crap is really getting lame.


It's not an e-mail, it's a freaking IM service.
"as I was saying...."
So stupid.


OH LOOK FINALLY THE HART DYNASTY


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

bye bye jericho then


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck how is jericho gonna win this


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok cole is acting to badass he has got to be the GM.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Jericho, beat the shit out of Cole and join the illustrious ranks of Stone Cold & Daniel Bryan, lol!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

OMG. 5 LETTER RULE.!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well at least they use the HArts for something


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

The GM should really have a twitter account.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that segment was great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> *He's a lot more over than Sheamus*, and I like Wade Barrett, but he's done nothing to be a Main Event guy.
> 
> The only reason why he is a Main Event guy is because of Nexus and the WWE shoving him down the audience's throat.


Huh? No he isn't. Granted, I'm 15 minutes behind in Canada so I'm just watching his match with Sheamus now and haven't seen the type of reaction he gets, but even if it was good, one night doesn't replace 5 years of almost nothing.

I don't even like Sheamus, but he's miles better than Morrison. Unlike Morrison, Sheamus actually has charisma and a personality, even if his mic skills aren't up to bar. Barrett has mic skills, charisma, and a commanding, dominant presence. Every quality you need to be a main eventer. Not putting him in the main event off the bat would just be unnecessary and wasting time off his career. He's already ready and they've recognized that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WHATS HIS EMAIL ADRESSS?!!?!?

TELL ME!!


Jericho >> RAW


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's gonna be interesting to see how Jericho gets out of this one.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jericho just bitched at Cole for "and I quote." :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho is reminding me of Roger Klotz tonight for some reason :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> Ugh ... Now I have to see DH Smith's sorry ass on my tv?


it's worth it cause Nattie is coming out:shocked:


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmao Jericho in this segment is absolute gold. "What's his email address?!" He is proving, once again, why WWE needs him.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

omgz hart dynasty is back




steel cage?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Jericho is going to have to carry an entire tag team through a match


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

How exactly do you interrupt an Email? Wouldn't you just continue reading the rest of the email?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jericho you better win and be in the match. I am hoping for..........OH THE GATECRASHERS!!! Good time for them to come out right. Gate crash the Steel Cage and interfere to make Jericho win.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao That whole segment was awesome. Usually the Jericho love on here is a little sickening but its totally deserved tonight. That was great.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> lol the tag team champions finally on raw but not in a tag team match.


with those gay ass toy belts


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here comes those tag belts everyone loves.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> it's worth it cause Nattie is coming out:shocked:


Did you just say Nattie :yum:


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> it's worth it cause Nattie is coming out:shocked:


I honestly can't argue with that. Though the margin by which seeing her beats not seeing DH Smith is somewhat narrow.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I forgot the Hart Dynasty existed lol. Kind of liked it better that way


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Easy win against the Fart Dynasty. Jericho just climbs out and wins. Easy.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Morrison interferes to get Jericho into the 6-pack challenge match then causes him to lose at NOC to kick off their feud.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Jericho sneaks win after random tag team interferes and gets themselves a tag team title match at NOC. Prediction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Even better that you aren't there. Miz being the poster boy would suck
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. jericho


Actually, if I were running the company, the face of WWE would still be Cena because I'm not braindead about which stars make money.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cole is the GM. It is blatantly obvious now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I seriously cannot guess the reaction if Jericho loses tonight or if he wins for that matter. The dead giveaway that he's winning is of course the GM changing it to an elimination match. Why else would he change it for?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Easy win against the Fart Dynasty. Jericho just climbs out and wins. Easy.



lol, the most mature post I've ever read.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

This is just gonna make me miss Jericho more  but oh well, it was one hell of a run.

And Natalya's boobs should be the Tag Team Champions, I'm sure they draw more than the 2 guys she escorts to the ring.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao That whole segment was awesome. Usually the Jericho love on here is a little sickening but its totally deserved tonight. That was great.


RAW - Jericho = 2012 Of RAW


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

VRsick said:


> fuck how is jericho gonna win this


he's not


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

What's the email address? 

Fuck Jericho's awesome.

:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't see Jericho winning unfortunately


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please!!! GATECRASHERS!!! COME OUT AND HELP JERICHO!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> I forgot the Hart Dynasty existed lol. Kind of liked it better that way


Shit, I forgot that they were tag champs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Where's Nattie?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah hart dynasty show boating when its 2 on 1.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Who are HD defending against at NOC? maybe they well help Y2J


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jericho wrestling in slacks >> Hart Dynasty in full ring attire and no televised entrance


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

nevermind, there she is.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Huh? No he isn't. Granted, I'm 15 minutes behind in Canada so I'm just watching his match with Sheamus now and haven't seen the type of reaction he gets, but even if it was good, one night doesn't replace 5 years of almost nothing.
> 
> I don't even like Sheamus, but he's miles better than Morrison. Unlike Morrison, Sheamus actually has charisma and a personality, even if his mic skills aren't up to bar. Barrett has mic skills, charisma, and a commanding, dominant presence. Every quality you need to be a main eventer. Not putting him in the main event off the bat would just be unnecessary and wasting time off his career. He's already ready and they've recognized that.


Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah. I meant what I said.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Hart Dynasty is finally back on Raw and we don't get to see their entrance. The lulz!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wait, theres hope yet


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job DH.....


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Gatecrashers Dudebusters Usos anyone!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jericho better win so he can feud with morrison


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> RAW - Jericho = 2012 Of RAW


I think it just might be able to survive. But only just.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

John Morrison is go to cost Chris Jericho the match.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Tyson Kidd is left alone...

well so much for this being an entertaining match.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

jericho should always wrestle in dress pants


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why would Smith leave him behind..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah. I meant what I said.


Blah, blah, blah, I don't care. Sheamus and Barrett are 1,000 times better than Morrison and he shouldn't main event over them. Done.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXUS Come out!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Ask him!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> why would Smith leave him behind..


break up? anyone?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i wanna see kaval vs kidd


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And Tyson Kidd is left alone...
> 
> well so much for this being an entertaining match.



I would say so much for this being a handicap match


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Derek said:


> Where's Nattie?


Outside of the cage.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And Tyson Kidd is left alone...
> 
> well so much for this being an entertaining match.


tyson kidd is the superior worker of his team


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Great logic
If you can pin in the match why leave your partner alone when you can both easily just beat him at the same time?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

So the strategy for the tag TEAM champions in a match in which they could pin their opponent... is to have one member escape and have their smaller member take on a former champion one on one? 

Tag TEAMwork at its finest.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's Hawkins and Archer? They need to get on this tag team ish!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Blah, blah, blah, I don't care. Sheamus and Barrett are 1,000 times better than Morrison and he shouldn't main event over them. Done.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> So the strategy for the tag TEAM champions in a match in which they could pin their opponent... is to have one member escape and have their smaller member take on a former champion one on one?
> 
> Tag TEAMwork at its finest.


Some might say 'Vintage' tag teamwork


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE WALLS!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was sick!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHOA



THE WALLSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful!! Jericho wins


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

JERICHO!!!! NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!! yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i thought tyson kidd just broke his neck so bad lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Holy shit! Nice ending!

The best in the world at what he does


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Kidd could of legit died there


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*LIONTAMER*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW, NICE SAVE BY JERICHO!
That was scary.

GLAD HE WON!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Weakest tap eva.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho is fucking awesome.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> So the strategy for the tag TEAM champions in a match in which they could pin their opponent... is to have one member escape and have their smaller member take on a former champion one on one?
> *
> Tag TEAMwork at its finest*.


Yeah...From our TAG TEAM champions. smh


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought he was going for the Styles Clash .. or whatever it's called.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy crud that could have been terrible, props to jericho for being the man can keeping kidd safe


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, kidd that was a small tap


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally! Jericho locks in the REAL Walls of Jericho!

Hope WWE won't punish him for it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well thats a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


>


Well the WWE creative team agrees with me, so I win.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

YYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY Jericho is not leaving and goes to the 6 Pack


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wow... that move was nice ... but the botch potential is tremendous.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Barrett to pin Jericho to win the title. Calling it now.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was sick! but he didn't land on his head...he protected himself well...coulda been BAD...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

That was an awful match tbh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait, so the main event of NoC is an Elimination Chamber match?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Why the fuck would DH Smith escape the Cage? Wouldn't it of made more since for him to stay in the ring so it can continue to be a 2-1 match? All that did was give Jericho the advantage.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a sick move Jericho just did to set up the Walls!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, that would have been sick if Kidd got drop on his head.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This raw is just amazing. What an awesome cage match. God wish that was a ppv match with 25 minutes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

And all the whining about Jericho not being in the match is now obsolete.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ROFL some tag team champions. THe best in the world just beat them 2 on 1. Jericho has had the biggest build in the WWE for this match so far. Was it a way to get Jericho out of the "if i lose I quit?" or is it a sign of things to come?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy Shit I thought Kidd was dead, just goes to show how much trust he has in Jericho!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i remember he did that finish in wcw with rey mysterio, its awesome.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Jericho is fucking awesome.


There are not better words to say it :gun:


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This crowd is hot tonight. It's making for a really good show.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont get it why put jericho in the match only to take him out and then put him back in again!? they did this for summerslam with edge and y2j , are creative out of ideas?!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wait, so the main event of NoC is an Elimination Chamber match?


yes but minus the chamber


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

So basically, that was just Tyson Kidd vs Chris Jericho in a steel cage match.

It would've been a good match had they just done that instead of putting D.H. Smith in there and having him bolt after 30 seconds.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> I thought he was going for the Styles Clash .. or whatever it's called.


u mean the faith breaker


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> Barrett to pin Jericho to win the title. Calling it now.


its elimination style brah


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

thegreatone15 said:


> Why the fuck would DH Smith escape the Cage? Wouldn't it of made more since for him to stay in the ring so it can continue to be a 2-1 match? All that did was give Jericho the advantage.


Because they both tried to escape at the same time to win the match. He didn't expect Jericho to stop Tyson...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Damn, kidd that was a small tap


He had to be scared crapless, he pretty much almost died. 
I'm sure he wasn't thinking about how to tap out. Hahaha.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Kudos to both of them for having the balls and the trust to pull off that set up for the Walls, I marked out when I realised it wasn't a botch


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wait, so the main event of NoC is an Elimination Chamber match?


no, an Elimination 6 pack Challenge.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> u mean the faith breaker


No the Styles Fucking Clash.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's morning, I'm hungry, gonna go to Burger King! I fucking love that lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

In 2011, WWE season premiere... IN 3D!!!

The HORROR


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Fire at Heart said:


> I dont get it why put jericho in the match only to take him out and then put him back in again!? they did this for summerslam with edge and y2j , are creative out of ideas?!


They're intentionally trying to bury the Hart dynasty.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

So what was the point of him being removed from the match in the first place then?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

yummy yummy yummy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

perro said:


> u mean the faith breaker


Never call it that again:cuss:


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FLAW said:


> its elimination style brah


I know. I meant at the end.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

This Raw is a trillion times better than Viewer's Choice (Save for the end).


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Kudos to both of them for having the balls and the trust to pull off that set up for the Walls, I marked out when I realised it wasn't a botch


i was eating some cereal and missed the set up. what happened?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I would say all opponents except Barrett is showing they have a chance to win at NoC (kayfabe of course).


Orton's wild RKO-ing of EVERYONE
Edge's sleazy victories and promos
Jericho's everything
and Cena is well, Cena


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Well the WWE creative team agrees with me, so I win.


Actually I think _you're_ agreeing with them...

Kinda like blind leading the blind, ya know?

I guess you lose then...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> No the Styles Fucking Clash.


Yeah The Faith Breaker


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't be calling Kidd on his tap, it looked far more realistic than that will he wont he tap most of them do before heading for the ropes


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> In 2011, WWE season premiere... IN 3D!!!
> 
> The HORROR


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Well the WWE creative team agrees with me, so I win.


The WWE creative team also thinks having a Song & Dance match is a good idea. They also think Little People's Court is entertaining.

So, you're in company with genius!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So, I wonder if Jericho only uses the Liontamer on people who can take it....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHERES KANE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Was that Fred Durst?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I bet Pete is glad Kane isn't in the house.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> Because they both tried to escape at the same time to win the match. He didn't expect Jericho to stop Tyson...


But kayfabe wise that it just retarded strategy when they both can just stay in the ring so it can be 2 on 1 and pin him instead of both of them trying to escape the cage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hearing "The Hall of Famer" Pete Rose sounds so awkward lol.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Kane to come through the crowd and tombstone Rose


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

oh shit run pete kanes in the building i hear.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Actually I think _you're_ agreeing with them...
> 
> Kinda like blind leading the blind, ya know?
> 
> I guess you lose then...


Not really...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

let Pete in the HOF..seriously


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Regal WTF


----------



## D-Wayne (Jun 12, 2006)

Jericho owned tonight. First on the mic then in the match. That reversal was sweet.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> They're intentionally trying to bury the Hart dynasty.


And the tag team division


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmfao This is very promising.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

LOL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

holy crap, lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, i forgot we had this match. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this is great


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

This should be fun.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

rated_y2j11 said:


> i was eating some cereal and missed the set up. what happened?


Both of them where on the top rope at the corner, Kidd went for a hurricanauna and Jericho caught him in mid-air, it looked like Kidd was landing on his head but Jericho caught him with inches to spare and just turned it into the Walls of Jericho


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

perro said:


> Yeah The Faith Breaker


Fuck that shit, that bitch copied AJ Styles finisher. It will always be called the Styles Clash


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at Goldust.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Goldust and Regal :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Goldy Regal :lmao


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Williamdust


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Regal :lmao :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol at this


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Oh God!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, this RAW reminds me of the Attitude Era


----------



## laking77 (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone have a good link to a stream please inbox me


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO Regal fucking owns!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh god


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh my god, that is so fucking funny!!! LMAOF :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Regal looks like a bad imitation of IT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD Regal as Goldust fucking owns


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

lmfao.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This is complete win


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This Raw is a rollercoast. One amazing segment to one godawful segment after another.



SJFCPEEP said:


> So what was the point of him being removed from the match in the first place then?


I'm guessing to drop the whole "if I lose I retire". It also setup the elimination style stipulation. And gave Jericho something to do storyline wise rather than facing the competitors of the match in singles/tag competition for four weeks.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll mark if Regal does Goldust's pose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The WWE creative team also thinks having a Song & Dance match is a good idea. They also think Little People's Court is entertaining.
> 
> So, you're in company with genius!!!


Hey, I didn't say their time wasting segments were good. ~_~


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> Fuck that shit, that bitch copied AJ Styles finisher. It will always be called the Styles Clash


Lawls thank you for that

Aj marks are so easy


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I love this match already


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy fuck, Regal owns.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I can tell you right now what's going through Regal's head.

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

Lmao @ battle of the goldys


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

o.m.g.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Regaldust :lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I was more loooking forward to Goldust as Regal..but there are really no comparisons


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

SMH at Regal's career he should just retire and become a road agent.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Regal to whip out the flamethrower


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MOTY, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE POWER OF THE PUNCH!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

HAHAHAHA I may or may not be marking right now.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

these 2 are amazing.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Regal.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL goin old school with the Power of the Punch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LOl Regal is just too funny.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pointless, like pretty much the whole night so far


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

the-gaffer said:


> Both of them where on the top rope at the corner, Kidd went for a hurricanauna and Jericho caught him in mid-air, it looked like Kidd was landing on his head but Jericho caught him with inches to spare and just turned it into the Walls of Jericho


Defo have to catch the replay. Thanks


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

match of the year right there folks


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

POWAAH OF THE PUNCH!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

VINTAGE REGAL!!! It's been years since we saw those.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*POWER OF THE PUNCH!!!*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was classic. hahahaha.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The Power of the Punch! I love references from 9 years ago!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be damned.

Skinny legs run in the Runnels Family.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

lul wut?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the power of the golden punch


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

best match of the night IMO


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

regal looks like he just came


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Dustin doesn't wear knee pads either

Thats bullshit, this could have been a fun match


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Regal = buried....by Goldust?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All i did throughout that whole thing was :lmao

That shit was funny lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

25min for a Tables match.

Incoming Nexus, etc.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

RKO wearing wrist tape! Finally!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:fpalm or :lmao I just can't chose for this Regal/Goldust match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this is the kinda crap people pay to go see when they go see a Raw show?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cynic said:


> The Power of the Punch! I love references from 9 years ago!


haha same


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This narrator makes things sound very epic......and sophisticated. Haha.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wait, so the main event of NoC is an Elimination Chamber match?


Nope. No chamber and no waiting.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Power of the Punch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Fuck that shit, that bitch copied AJ Styles finisher. It will always be called the Styles Clash


Pretty sure its called the Faith Breaker. More people know it by that name.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Regal must enjoy counting his money because he can't be getting any joy out of doing this shit, this guy should be high up the card on SmackDown!

MVP, Christian and Matt Hardy could all use him to actually make them look credible heading into the uppermidcard


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> RKO wearing wrist tape! Finally!


He's trying to keep SVR 2011 updated. They have him with wrist tape on there. Haha.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

No sign of the Nexus tonight. I'm calling it now that they are gonna interfere in the Orton & Cena match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Regal-dust or Willie-Gold?!!!?

Regaldust for me with complete Goldust taunts!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Sucks they couldn't get the time they do on superstars those 2 put up good matches.
Regardless it was funny


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I half expect them to have Seamus go out first in the 6 pack the way they are booking him these days. And Cena/Orton is getting time. At least for a Raw anyways. I'm going with interference from everybody leading to them all going through a table at the hands of Nexus. No clean finish.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> this is the kinda crap people pay to go see when they go see a Raw show?


It was probably one of the best comedy segments they've had since the whole Santino/Stone Cold thing.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Pretty sure its called the Faith Breaker. More people know it by that name.


If that is true i find it very upsetting


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Pretty sure its called the Faith Breaker. More people know it by that name.


I know it is called the Faith Breaker, but I will always call it the Styles Clash, it was the original name, and it just sounds cooler


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> this is the kinda crap people pay to go see when they go see a Raw show?


Nah they paid to see JTG 8*D


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Gwilt said:


> RKO wearing wrist tape! Finally!


Wonder if this means he is going to get some colour then


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

WRIST TAPE IS BACK
MAAAAAAARRRRRRRRKKKKKKKK OUT!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is nexus the only ones we haven't seen tonight? they'll make their presence in this match...anyone else?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Randy clearly stole it from Edge.

Probably shit in his bag too.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

raw roulette? glad i watched football til now


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> I know it is called the Faith Breaker, but I will always call it the Styles Clash, it was the original name, and it just sounds cooler


AJ Styles didn't innovate the move, Crash Holly did.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> He's trying to keep SVR 2011 updated. They have him with wrist tape on there. Haha.


Too bad when it comes out, it'll be already outdated by 6 months :no:


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Randy clearly stole it from Edge.
> 
> Probably shit in his bag too.


LOOOL


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Please announce a tag match. It's not like they matter, but at least give someone else the titles.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> Yeah The Faith Breaker


You know WWE's having her do that move just to make TNA's biggest draw look bad. You know you look bad when a Diva with no wrestling skill mimics your finisher.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

rated_y2j11 said:


> If that is true i find it very upsetting


deal with it

Also the IWC has no sense of humor


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Pretty sure its called the Faith Breaker. More people know it by that name.


Even McCool's biggest fan, if she has one, probably doesn't know her finisher.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kane vs The Undertaker. I can't wait till that match. The storyline has been Awesome so far. I always loved Kane vs The Undertaker storylines.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wonder who will come out first here lol. Orton or Cena?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, add Show v Punk into that :roll:

NOC 6 pack looks good though.


Ah great, its the Guest Star...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lady and gentlemen.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> AJ Styles didn't innovate the move, Crash Holly did.


shh...they won't be able to hate Michelle ..they need excuses


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> You know WWE's having her do that move just to make *TNA's biggest draw* look bad. You know you look bad when a Diva with no wrestling skill mimics your finisher.


Lol what? Angle and Samoa have drawn way more than AJ.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Soooo..no build at all for the Divas Unification match?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey... STFU


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol get on with it mcguillicutty


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

chad coulda done better than that


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Orton coming out first so he can RKO Ochocinco.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

who cares about divas or comedy all that matters is the viper has his wrist tape back


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha WWE inadvertently reminds hundreds of thousands of viewers why they should change the channel.

Dun-dun-dun-dun!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's a mellow fellow this ocho..........yeah


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I hear voices......


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Is there any need for this guy?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool announcing Brah!

My eyes feel better with seeing his wrist tape. Haha.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Soooo..no build at all for the Divas Unification match?


You mean UNDEFINED, bro.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> You know WWE's having her do that move just to make TNA's biggest draw look bad. You know you look bad when a Diva with no wrestling skill mimics your finisher.


tna marks :no:

WWE dose not give a shit about any indy promotion other then roh

Mcool is the best diva on the roster

also u cant steal wrestling moves


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

I totally forgot about Darren Young returning lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yeah where's the Missing Link tonight? :lmao


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

axl626 said:


> Even McCool's biggest fan, if she has one, probably doesn't know her finisher.


More people know who she is compared to Styles though. :sad:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO City!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Soooo..no build at all for the Divas Unification match?


Might be something on Smackdown or Superstars


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, I just realized Nexus hasn't been on tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Complete beast moment last week for Orton.



This coming from the biggest Edge mark on the planet


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Orton without wrist tape truly looked like a naked mole rat


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy hell he is getting booed


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

AY

AY


AY

Is there a need for this guy? Damn.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Huh? No he isn't. Granted, I'm 15 minutes behind in Canada so I'm just watching his match with Sheamus now and haven't seen the type of reaction he gets, but even if it was good, one night doesn't replace 5 years of almost nothing.
> 
> I don't even like Sheamus, but he's miles better than Morrison. Unlike Morrison, Sheamus actually has charisma and a personality, even if his mic skills aren't up to bar. Barrett has mic skills, charisma, and a commanding, dominant presence. Every quality you need to be a main eventer. Not putting him in the main event off the bat would just be unnecessary and wasting time off his career. He's already ready and they've recognized that.


Funny thing is Morrison IS over and he DOES have charisma. You don't need to talk like miz to be "charismatic" 

Barrett is far superior to Morrison on the mic (even though he is shut in the ring) there is no quality of sheamus better than morrison


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Plz get cena off of my screen!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Match to end in a no contest. Randy to RKO everyone, then pose on the ropes ending the show. There you go, folks. No need to watch this.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Got damn at the pop Cena got. WOW


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

John Cheyna got the bigger pop

Tho there was sum boos mixed in


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I love the crowd reactions here. This match should be awesome based on these alone.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I've been a Orton mark for a couple of years so I'm not hating on him.

But the thing where he puts his arms down to his side and wiggles around b4 the RKO is kinda ghey


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

darren young will probably run some back up when nexus interferes


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> who cares about divas or comedy all that matters is the viper has his wrist tape back


but what about his baby oil


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ay...lady and gentlemen...this is not a swimming pool...this is the genesis...of the moment...of the moment...of Newbury...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How long before everyone starts running in?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> tna marks :no:
> 
> WWE dose not give a shit about any indy promotion other then roh
> 
> ...


Why the fuck are you morons arguing about this bullshit???


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

the-gaffer said:


> Is there any need for this guy?


ask vince that question.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

THIS PLACE IS HAAAAAAWWWWWWWTTTTTTTTTT! Yeeo! I'm excited lol.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cena had a bigger reaction, but, think Orton had more cheers than Cena.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Both got a huge reaction.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so why were ppl excited for this guest host again? this guy sucks donkey balls, he fucking talks all awkwardly and didn't even seem excited when introducing orton and cena, talk about buzzkill..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> raw roulette? glad i watched football til now


lol real talk

this show seem like garbage tonight

i DVR'd it, but it looks like i'm going to be using the FFW button alot


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Lets go Orton *clap**clap**clap**clap**clap*


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> Lol what? Angle and Samoa have drawn way more than AJ.


My friend just by watching TNA's previews I know they're bringing those two down hard. Joe could draw in a show himself but they've reduced him to shit. Same with Angle he should have stayed in WWE. AJ is still in the main storyline picture so by default he's the bigger draw.

If I got any of this wrong...well let's just say Thursday isn't wrestling night for me.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Those purple trunks aren't doing much for Orton's badass persona.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why the fuck are you morons arguing about this bullshit???


i made a joke and the tna marks got uppity 

my bad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Where is Nexus


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hot guys in ring. I'm excited.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

pull up your pants Cena, for fuck sake .


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RKO696 said:


> lol real talk
> 
> this show seem like garbage tonight
> 
> i DVR'd it, but it looks like i'm going to be using the FFW button alot


I FEEL YOU PLAYA~


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow did i just see a guy wearing a cena shirt cheering RKO? lol yeah orton has more crowd support


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow big Cena chants lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

East said:


> Lets go Orton *clap**clap**clap**clap**clap*


this.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Hot guys in ring. I'm excited.


we got another ashlighrose


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GREAT CROWD!
The crowd can make or break a show.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

they are trying way too hard to make this match seem epic or something with all the stardowns


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

This crowd is really really hot.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is great cena getting booed AGAIN!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Where is Nexus


Keep watching. Both Orton and Cena are going through tables tonight.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DID YOU KNOW?

Randy Orton can .... you with his eyes


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

No doubt, both are hugely over.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Change the channel!!
Change the channel!!
Change the channel!!
Change the channel!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

East said:


> Lets go Orton *fap**fap**fap**fap**fap*




*fixed


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

YCW chants


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

im wet


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The Striker said:


> I FEEL YOU PLAYA~


I laughed really hard. Can't give you rep though D:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Listen to all of the RKO chants! This is Great!


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> pull up your pants Cena, for fuck sake .


He does need to adjust his attitude, but who can adjust the attitude of the official attitude adjuster?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> Funny thing is Morrison IS over and he DOES have charisma. You don't need to talk like miz to be "charismatic"


You don't have to talk like Miz to be charismatic, but there's plenty of guys like Goldberg and Batista and Mysterio and Jeff that have no mic skills at all, but they still have an it factor that draws people to them and makes them marketable. Morrison does not. He has the same charisma as a brick wall. 



> Barrett is far superior to Morrison on the mic (even though he is shut in the ring) *there is no quality of sheamus better than morrison*


He's better across the board. Mic skills, charisma, presence, and neither offer much in the ring. People overrated how good Morrison is because of SPOTZ~!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"RKO" x 6

now Cena Chants


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Big RKO chants now lol. I love this shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I think King feeds off of the energy of the crowd, cause he has been way better than usual.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

FLAW said:


> im wet


wow..umm repped!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Change the channel!!
> Change the channel!!
> Change the channel!!
> Change the channel!!


I thought you were watching football

If not, im sadly mistaken


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Commercial break when approx. 8 mins remain?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Crowd is loving it lol


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Why y'all entertain this Pyro guy? lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I think King feeds off of the energy of the crowd, cause he has been way better than usual.


I'm finding that Cole's increasingly frequent heel leanings are making Lawler better because there's finally a dynamic to play off instead of both of them plugging the faces.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

FLAW said:


> im wet


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Commercial break when approx. 8 mins remain?


more like 18 minutes. It always goes about 10 minutes over.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Easy chief!! ONe step at a time!!


Now eat it and beat...


..Doesn't sound too PG coming from that guy :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Commercial break when approx. 8 mins remain?


They always go five minutes over. It's always been scheduled like that. 
Most of the time they go over five minutes after anyways. 
But yeah, they didn't need another break.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Commercial break when approx. 8 mins remain?


Raw hasn't ended at the beginning of the hour in at least 12 years!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I thought you were watching football
> 
> If not, im sadly mistaken


it's over, so i tuned in to see RKO match


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

People can yap all they want about Cena vs Orton 327, 864 but when the atmosphere is the way it is, well, this is what WWE is all about and I for one enjoy the fuck out of it. There's nothing better than being in the arena and experiencing that. It's just awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I'm finding that Cole's increasingly frequent heel leanings are making Lawler better because there's finally a dynamic to play off instead of both of them plugging the faces.


yeah...everything sounds better, no matter who is commentating when one is a heel and the other a face...or at least if they lean in that direction.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Wat happened in the Goldust & Regal match? I Missed it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The crowd have chosen Orton over Cena


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Marking Nexus to come out and put both Cena and Orton over a table


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Chronic iLL said:


> Wat happened in the Goldust & Regal match? I Missed it.


goldust used the power of the prunch to start the match and win


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole keeps saying there hasn't been a tables match on Raw in three years and I do not believe him at all. Didn't Cena and Sheamus have a tables match on Raw?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> they are trying way too hard to make this match seem epic or something with all the stardowns


it is though its the austin/rock of the PG era also yes I know orton is not on austins level before you start.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

by gawd...with every boo of Cena..IWC'S pants move a little lower


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

When was the last time Raw didn't have a diva's match?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> People can yap all they want about Cena vs Orton 327, 864 but when the atmosphere is the way it is, well, this is what WWE is all about and I for one enjoy the fuck out of it. There's nothing better than being in the arena and experiencing that. It's just awesome.


We don't like positivity 'round here.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena gets booed all the time people acting likes its some big revelation. it doesnt matter if orton gets cheered louder by the older people, all the kids and most of the women love john cena and he will always be the face of the company until vince decides otherwise.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh em gee cena knows how to do a suplex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chronic iLL said:


> Wat happened in the Goldust & Regal match? I Missed it.


The match started and Regal started behaving like Goldust and Goldust pulled out a pair of brass knuckles behind the referee's back and knocked Regal out. It was probably less than 20 seconds.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

YEAH DDT ON CENA!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> oh em gee cena knows how to do a suplex


hey troll 2005 called they want their bs back


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

King just said RKO?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CENA'S GETTING FIRED!
Don't drop Orton on his head!

I kid...


Did King just say RKO?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lawler calling a ddt an RKO. Sigh lol


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Did Lawler just call the DDT an RKO? ...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol did King just say RKO! RKO!??


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king calling a ddt an rko? *facepalm*

retire FFS!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow jerry, just wow


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Aww, Lawler...and he was having such a good show. :lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

5 moves of doom


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

5 moves of DOOM :no:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

VINTAGE 5 MOVES OF DOOM !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Cole keeps saying there hasn't been a tables match on Raw in three years and I do not believe him at all. Didn't Cena and Sheamus have a tables match on Raw?


Not that I recall, sir.
I think it was a promo you were speaking about .. ?


AND YEAH COLE, IT IS VINTAGE, ITS THE SAME 5 MOVES USED BACK TO BACK IN APPROPRIATE SEQUENCE


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well, daily show's on.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

5 MOVES VS. 5 MOVES NOW!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cena and Orton's 5 moves of doom!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

10 moves of doom in a row? O_O


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Did Cole just say "metamorphasizing"?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

here we go again.......


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ortons spasms make a good little dance.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

well...here come nexus


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh god stereo five moves of doom

Cenas is better

yay for nexus!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hey unexpected swerve...i _totally_ didnt expect you


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

there's the bumble bees


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really???

Who cares about these assholes???


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

DDT!!!DDT!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping Young comes out so I can hear the epiv theme again!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just give me a 450 through a table!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SLATER THROUGH THE TABLE




BARRUHHH!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wow a Nexus run-in

shocker :side:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF?! I'm over this Nexus shit. Orton and Cena were looking sexy in the ring damn it!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol holy shit Slater took that table


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao


BOOGEY BOOGEY BOOGEY


NEXUS TIME!!!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

450 through a table?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

450 through the Table?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

please 450 thru a table


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wade Barrett looks like Dino Spumoni.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Slater went through that table perfectly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so when Cena hulks up and becomes super..it's Cena beng Cena...when Orton does it its allowed..

just clarifying


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

BROTHER WADE! GET THE TABLES!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

VRsick said:


> ortons spasms make a good little dance.



:lmao :agree:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i have yet to see Barrett do a wasteland where the guy landed flat on his back....that move just never looks good, or all that powerful


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Geeee said:


> When was the last time Raw didn't have a diva's match?


They actually served a purpose better than wrestling: dancing. That draws better any day of the week, no matter how little more it draws.

Why the hell is Barret getting a table from outside when *THERE'S ONE ALREADY IN THE RING?* Botch.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, it's official, the only 2 guys in Nexus that the WWE thinks is worth a damn is Barrett and Gabriel.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I would have kind of marked to see a 450 onto a table.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

COME ON DARREN YOUNG


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> so when Cena hulks up and becomes super..it's Cena beng Cena...when Orton does it its allowed..
> 
> just clarifying


^ this


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

KH Diplomats said:


> 450 through a table?


Fuck you ORTON!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barrett eats wood


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh yea i forgot about the match


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

actually i didn't see this coming...thought for sure nexus would get the upper hand


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh crap, the match goes on, I totally forgot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The match wasnt over yet...


AA through the table


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The EXACT opposite of what everyone said would happen happened. 
Nexus went through them all not the other way around.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

darren young please put orton thru a table


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I was ready to mark hard for a 450 through a table.
I'm not sure if I've even seen that in the indies


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuck you Orton! I wanted to see a 450 Splash through a table!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

An RKO Adjustment over a table for Barret could have been awesome


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

dammmmm young was the missing link


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OK barret really needs to win on sunday

nexus needs another boost


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes Rated Y2J! keeping my gud name alive


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> OK, it's official, the only 2 guys in Nexus that the WWE thinks is worth a damn is Barrett and Gabriel.


arent those kinda the only two that ARE worth a damn?


also Orton being booked super strong here


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Somebody better tell Cena....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Orton caused botched Spear through table


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

they fell into the tables...oh, i mean that was a spear...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy Shit!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

when king laughs, it's time to change the channel


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Super Cena Orton


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO!!!


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Orton just killed Superman!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was horrible :lmao


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

WHAT THE


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

shocker :side:


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

................ that looked retarded


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

botch central


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the hell


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

omg what just? LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is ridiculous. orton and cena just beat each other and took a nexus beating. and that FU to rko was so bad.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

That was supposed to be an RKO


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy Fuck YES!!!!!!! RKO wins!

What an Awesome RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CENA LOST

HE PUT HIMSELF WHAT I WAS BEING SARCASTIC


WAIT WHAT

WHATTTTTTTTT IM HERE THINKING CENA BOTCHED!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

THAT WAS .... WOW... WEIRDLY FUCKING GREAT!! ORTON IS SO OVER


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Randy goes out on top... yet again.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wait what....... that was horrible botched or maybe i just missed it

idk what just happened


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Orton ..table no sell..and he wins...amazing


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

how did that table fall.....I'm pretty sure Sheamus was supposed to go through it. 

Man, Randy keeps going over everyone like crazy.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RKO!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dammit, I wanted to see the Missing Link.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

am i the only one sick of seeing orton going over at the end of every single raw?


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

i think someone should check on tarver. he is super selling that rko


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sigh......orton if ur gonna pretend to be cena u gota know that every once and a while he wasn't the one standing tall at the end


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

cena was to close to the table.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good main event


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> OK barret really needs to win on sunday
> 
> nexus needs another boost



No they don't. The beginning of the end of Nexus needs to begin on Sunday.

It's obvious, the only people in Nexus that are actually over are Barrett and Gabriel.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Ortons horrible...


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

their trying their hardest to make orton the face of the company this win proves it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I HAVE HORSES IN MY SHED!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wade has nodded off :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They have built Orton to be so strong, it would be dumb if he fail to win the belt again

tho i don't think he really needs it, cuz he's over as fuck


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So Orton gets his ass kicked and essentially no sells and still dominates all? Lol the hate for Orton will be gigantic in a few months here. Orton prevailing again, eh?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cool finish


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Randy goes out on top... yet again.


After Cena going out on top for half the year your sick of THIS? WTF?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So basically kids only like Orton when he's beating up everyone except Cena?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

FLAW said:


> ................ that looked retarded


yeah, that was very odd looking. the replay looks much better.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Great ending. The finish was a little botched, but who really gives a fuck.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

that looked good in slow mo actually


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It looks MUCH better from that angle. 
Awesome ending. 
Carnage everywhere.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooooo Cena wins on Sunday???


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

of course it was a Cena botch......and it wasnt an RKO


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Holy crap, in Slo-Mo, that FU Reversal looks pretty sweet.

Good thing the crew practiced all last week with slo-mo! :rofl


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

perro said:


> sigh......orton if ur gonna pretend to be cena u gota know that every once and a while he wasn't the one standing tall at the end


Yeah... Cause Orton booked this...

Just like Jericho booked himself to come out and "spoil" the Sheamus vs Morrison match...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton's got no chance in hell of winning at NOC now.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

yea that reverse angle slowmo showed randy had a good hold of the transition, i think cenas dumb big body hitting the table
at a weird angle made the move slide and look sloppy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> After Cena going out on top for half the year your sick of THIS? WTF?


no one likes double standards buddy

also like said cena actually took allot of beatings


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, that finish looked awkward


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

well damn that was a good Raw imo

Every time I see Slater go through that table I mark. He couldn't of done it any better.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know why people were saying botch. I thought it looked pretty good. The only way it would've been better is if Orton managed to get his head out from under Cena's left arm.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Haven't any of you guys ever seen the iron man match? They used the same RKO-FU counter at the same match it wasn't a botch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

In slow motion....


...that Attitude-to-RKO was phenomenal.

Horrendously botched, but I blame the table. Make em 'work' better WWE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Horrible? wtf, that was a great spot, and well done by both men. Think about it, it couldn't have looked any better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> am i the only one sick of seeing orton going over at the end of every single raw?


No. I'm absolutely sick of seeing Randy Orton and his 1 move of doom.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

That ending was just weird. A WTF moment for me.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

FLAW said:


> that looked good in slow mo actually


yeah, the replay looked sweet.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty dumb move. Came off too sloppy and it confused the hell out of the live crowd resulting in killing off all the reaction. So will this initiate yet another Orton/Cena feud?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

The only botch I saw was that the table Sheamus was supposed to go through fell over.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

man, Orton is not going to win at the PPV at all.

and on to the spot...that looks difficult to do. That was a cool spot. You can really do a lot of shit with the RKO.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ people turning on Orton like they turned on Cena!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Stone Cold, I mean, Orton came on top again.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> In slow motion....
> 
> 
> ...that Attitude-to-RKO was phenomenal.
> ...



YEah ....
it looked 10000000000000000000000000000 times better in slow mo

In real time it just looked like a funky AA


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate that spot. I didn't like it last time and I still think it looks silly. Each time it resulted in confusion from the crowd and the viewers.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Horrible? wtf, that was a great spot, and well done by both men. Think about it, it couldn't have looked any better.


They pulled that spot in their Iron Man match at Bragging Rights last year and it looked 100x better. Granted there was no table involved, but the fact is, Orton went into the table before Cena.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The table looked like Orton fell on it first, because of how it collapsed. Ah well.

Great show, maybe one of the best of the year. 3 great matches, and some decent 'comedy' segments.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm an Orton mark but even I'm finding Randy ending every show a bit redundant. And Nexus are officially done. Just let them disband and be done with it please. I think it's safe to say that there will be no 7th title for RKO this Sunday. If he does win then holy fuck lol. Surprisingly good Raw. I enjoyed the majority of it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> sigh......orton if ur gonna pretend to be cena u gota know that every once and a while he wasn't the one standing tall at the end


I hope to GOD that you do know that wrestling is fake, & that Orton didn't ACTUALLY book this right? :lmao


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Orton's got no chance in hell of winning at NOC now.


Agreed, I see Wade or Cena getting it.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Everyone who has a problem with Orton always on top are hypocrites if they liked Hogan or Austin at any time of their life.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> sooooo Cena wins on Sunday???


i hope not.

Hopefully Jericho or Barrett


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Watch Cena win at the ppv


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I personally loved tonight's episode. I laughed a lot during the show and there was some surprisingly good wrestling.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> No. I'm absolutely sick of seeing Randy Orton and his 1 move of doom.


Blind Orton hater :no:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hope to GOD that you do know that wrestling is fake, & that Orton didn't ACTUALLY book this right? :lmao


But Cena books his superman comebacks, right? Or at least 90% of the IWC would like to believe so.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hope to GOD that you do know that wrestling is fake, & that Orton didn't ACTUALLY book this right? :lmao


oh yeah cause when cena dose that shit every one is Sooo understanding right?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i hope not.
> 
> Hopefully Jericho or Barrett


Barrett or Jericho, but anyone think Edge is gonna come out on top?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Everyone who has a problem with Orton always on top are hypocrites if they liked Hogan or Austin at any time of their life.


The difference is Hogan and Austin aren't robotic drones with no charisma who had to be pushed for 5 years to draw the crowd into recognizing his existence.



> Blind Orton hater :no:


That's the BEST thing you can say? Orton is the stalest thing since year old bread with his reduntant RKO's. Get the hell out.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I personally loved tonight's episode. I laughed a lot during the show and there was some surprisingly good wrestling.


This ... fantastic Raw.
Even the stupid shit that usually makes me cringe was good.
Ochocinco did a great job hosting
And there were some good matches and cool spots


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> And Nexus are officially done. Just let them disband and be done with it please.


NO!
They better reveal their bigger picture! Or I'll be pissed. 
That's keeping me excited with them. Haha.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Blind Orton hater :no:


They make me proud to be a Randy Orton fan. You must learn to let their HATRED drive you and then mock them for it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how jericho was still just chillin in his dress pants with no shirt on.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

who the hell cares? Orton is not going to win at NOC...it will probably be Sheamus or Cena anyway. If its anyone but those two: like Barrett or jericho, then I'll eat my shoe.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RAW was very entertaining tonight. I laughed a lot and enjoyed the matches as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> No. I'm absolutely sick of seeing *Steve Austin* and his 1 move of doom.


Ya see how WWE works in cycles...

And guess what, it works. And you said you agree with them...


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> NO!
> They better reveal their bigger picture! Or I'll be pissed.
> That's keeping me excited with them. Haha.


I doubt they are even going with that angle anymore. The storyline has run cold, then again they did pick up the GM angle again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone else agree that was Sheamus' best match tonight?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

lol sheamus is the most irrelavent wwe champion ever, whens the last time he closed out the show on top.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Akihiko said:


> They make me proud to be a Randy Orton fan. You must learn to let their HATRED drive you and then mock them for it.


THIS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ya see how WWE works in cycles...
> 
> And guess what, it works. And you said you agree with them...


Yet, he's nothing like Stone Cold


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> That's the BEST thing you can say? Orton is the stalest thing since year old bread with his reduntant RKO's. Get the hell out.


Ortons so called "face character" is basically this "rko heels more often"

at least when edge went face he tried to change it up a little

Orton cuts the same promos still wrestles that slow ass style he did to "make the crowd hate him" supposedly

unlike cena thogh i see people getting sick of his shtick much quicker


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

How dare Orton use his finisher! We never saw that with Austin, The Rock, any other top guy, etc. But nostalgia blinds us all.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

> That's the BEST thing you can say? Orton is the stalest thing since year old bread with his reduntant RKO's. Get the hell out.


Dude stop being a blind Orton hater. All of his robotic shit was part of his predetor gimmick. I guess you hated Austin too with all the Stunners he gave to like 10 people in one night. Orton isn't stale, if he was the crowd wouldn't be cheering the fuck out of him every time he preforms.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> I doubt they are even going with that angle anymore. The storyline has run cold, then again they did pick up the GM angle again.


Yeah, I think that's part of their bigger picture is the GM or something with that. 
I don't know, but when they said they had a bigger picture I got excited and 
I just want that explained. haha. 
I'm sure they'll be around at least til Survivor Series.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ya see how WWE works in cycles...
> 
> And guess what, it works. And you said you agree with them...


Austin was entertaining, his run on top is the highest drawing point in WWE history. He can do whatever he wants. Randy Orton took 5 years of main event pushing to be taken seriously and he's still not as popular as Cena, HHH, Taker, Rey or Jeff Hardy if he were still in WWE.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol, Orton had Stone COld moment. I find it funny how Cena and Orton are all evenly matched, and when a group of 5 people, plus their 4 opponents in the next ppv come out, they dominate them like they are jobbers. I guess Kayfabe, RKO and Cena are the new Austin and Rock(booking wise only, except Rock lost more)


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love reading the complaints...WWE will continue to be predictable and even the people that shit on the show will continue to watch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin was entertaining, his run on top is the highest drawing point in WWE history. He can do whatever he wants. Randy Orton took 5 years of main event pushing to be taken seriously and he's still not as popular as Cena, HHH, Taker, Rey or Jeff Hardy if he were still in WWE.


You're telling me the ringmaster Steve Austin went over in the snap of a finger?

It wasn't until the Viper gimmick of last year did Orton become insanely over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

People on here are gonna shit themselves when Cena wins at Night of Champions.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Everyone else agree that was Sheamus' best match tonight?


Nope. He's had better matches with HHH and Orton imo.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can people stop comparing today's wrestlers to the past. Why can't people just let Orton be Orton. Obviously, Orton's gimmick is working for him.

Its like what you see in basketball when people try to find the "Next MJ", when they never will.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude stop being a blind Orton hater. All of his robotic shit was part of his predetor gimmick. I guess you hated Austin too with all the Stunners he gave to like 10 people in one night. Orton isn't stale, if he was the crowd wouldn't be cheering the fuck out of him every time he preforms.


Why is there a comparison between Stone Cold and Randy Orton????


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin was entertaining, his run on top is the highest drawing point in WWE history. He can do whatever he wants. Randy Orton took 5 years of main event pushing to be taken seriously and he's still not as popular as Cena, HHH, Taker, Rey or Jeff Hardy if he were still in WWE.


Dude you need to fucking quit with it took orton 5 years of main event pushing to be taking seriously CRAP!
It took Austin, Rock, Kane, & HHH just about the same amount of years to be taken seriously. Orton not as popular as cena, HHH, REY or JEFF? :lmao dude Orton is on the same level as all of those four expect for Taker. Orton out pops cena almost every time.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> *Dude stop being a blind Orton hater*. All of his robotic shit was part of his predetor gimmick. I guess you hated Austin too with all the Stunners he gave to like 10 people in one night. Orton isn't stale, if he was the crowd wouldn't be cheering the fuck out of him every time he preforms.


lol the irony with you. So hard to take you serious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude sstop being a blind Orton hater. All of his robotic shit was part of his predetor gimmick. I guess you hated Austin too with all the Stunners he gave to like 10 people in one night. Orton isn't stale, if he was the crowd wouldn't be cheering the fuck out of him every time he preforms.


It's a part of his gimmick because his previous gimmicks FAILED. He can't play a normal character so he has to rely on a gimmick that requires him to be his natural dull self.

Why the fuck is it that every time somebody hates a wrestler he's a "blind hater"?. As if there's no legitimate reasons to hate somebody. He's had more protected pushing to get over than any wrestler in history. He couldn't get over in Evolution, he couldn't get over against Foley, against Undertaker, had the most irrelevant World Heavyweight Championship reign of all time, and the list goes on. He has no charisma or personality whatsoever, he has no mic skills, he's had maybe 7 or 8 above average matches in his career. WHAT is so special about this nimrod? He sucks. 

The crowd cheers him because of WWE's relentless overpushing and protection of him, and because half the crowd are sick of Cena.



> Dude you need to fucking quit with it took orton 5 years of main event pushing to be taking seriously CRAP!
> *It took Austin, Rock, Kane, & HHH just about the same amount of years to be taken seriously*. Orton not as popular as cena, HHH, REY or JEFF? dude Orton is on the same level as all of those four expect for Taker. Orton out pops cena almost every time.


Ummmm....no it didn't.

HHH, Rey and Jeff are all bigger than Orton, and Cena is so far ahead of him it isn't even funny. They actually draw money. Orton draws a crowd reaction but is there any proof he draws in money? No. All the merchandise is about Cena, Rey, HHH, Taker, Jeff, etc, and that's what makes money, not crowd reaction. Orton is barely marketable no matter how much the crowd pops for his stupid RKO. If you honestly think he could replace Cena you're insane. When I go to the mall and see the shirt stands, I see Cena, Taker, Rey merchandise EVERYWHERE. You know what I see for Orton? NOTHING.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> lol the irony with you. So hard to take you serious.


:lmao I can say the same thing for you.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The finisher:entertainment ratio is what people should be looking at when it comes to comparisons like Austin and Orton. Austin mic work is outstanding, the stories he was involved in was massive. Orton, not so much.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude you need to fucking quit with it took orton 5 years of main event pushing to be taking seriously CRAP!
> It took Austin, Rock, Kane, & HHH just about the same amount of years to be taken seriously. Orton not as popular as cena, HHH, REY or JEFF? :lmao dude Orton is on the same level as all of those four expect for Taker. Orton out pops cena almost every time.




orton has been shoved down our throats for 5 years and couldnt succeed until they gave him a gimmick that allowed him to use 1 move and spaz out like a fish out of water. its the easiest gimmick in wrestling. he is only over because of his push and people will get sick and tired of his shit soon enough. and you call everyone a blind orton hater when you are such a blind cena hater its not even funny.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, I think that's part of their bigger picture is the GM or something with that.
> I don't know, but when they said they had a bigger picture I got excited and
> I just want that explained. haha.
> I'm sure they'll be around at least til Survivor Series.


I think we will see their big plan unveiled sometime around the reveal of the GM. My main concern is how will they retain that threatening air that once defined Nexuses? I mean, before they were srs bsns and now they are just the fucking Spirit Squad. :/


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys are too hilarious.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Everyone who has a problem with Orton always on top are hypocrites if they liked Hogan or Austin at any time of their life.


Hogan, Austin, Bret, HBK, pretty much any top face is booked the exact same way.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The finisher:entertainment ratio is what people should be looking at when it comes to comparisons like Austin and Orton. Austin mic work is outstanding, the stories he was involved in was massive. Orton, not so much.


I liked Orton's feud with Taker when his father was involved. I found the stories he told then to be great.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hogan, Austin, Bret, HBK, pretty much any top face is booked the exact same way.


no doubt but its not the Same thing every week

even cena got his ass kicked [he got his ass kicked allot actualy]


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude you need to fucking quit with it took orton 5 years of main event pushing to be taking seriously CRAP!
> It took Austin, Rock, Kane, & HHH just about the same amount of years to be taken seriously. Orton not as popular as cena, HHH, REY or JEFF? :lmao dude Orton is on the same level as all of those four expect for Taker. Orton out pops cena almost every time.


Kane the character was a smash hit from the second he entered WWE, so he shouldn't be on that list.


----------



## xxKANExx (Jan 12, 2007)

wow you people on this site are ridiculous (sorry to those who dont complain, im not addressing you)when ANYONE is dominant for a period of time all i hear is little kids crying and bitching... Orton has been in the main event scene for some time yes, but only recently has he been made to look very dominant. This is due to the fact that he is OVER as fuck with the crowd. People needa relax and just enjoy what we have once in a while


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin was entertaining, his run on top is the highest drawing point in WWE history. He can do whatever he wants. Randy Orton took 5 years of main event pushing to be taken seriously and he's still not as popular as Cena, HHH, Taker, Rey or Jeff Hardy if he were still in WWE.


Yes Austin was entertaining cause you were his target demographic. Yes his stuff was the highest grossing stuff in WWE history, but then again that was a completely different era. Austin took 10 years and 3 different companies to get him over. Randy got caught up in politics. And please don't compare Orton to legends in this way. Guys like HHH, Rey, Taker and hell Jeff Hardy, have been wrestling for over 20 years. They're legends in the sport.

I only compared Orton to Austin when it comes to a popular wrestler hitting his finisher on everything in sight. It's just comes with main event territory. Kurt Angle went on suplex crazes, Benoit much the same. Hell even Rock pimp slapped the McMahons around.

It's just main event booking. And it's working for the target demographic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Akihiko said:


> I think we will see their big plan unveiled sometime around the reveal of the GM. My main concern is how will they retain that threatening air that once defined Nexuses? I mean, before they were srs bsns and now they are just the fucking Spirit Squad. :/


Wade Buried?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> no doubt but its not the Same thing every week
> 
> even cena got his ass kicked [he got his ass kicked allot actualy]


Yeah cena got his ass kicked, then like 2 mins later in the match he does his 5 moves of doom, & wins the match. :no:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Akihiko said:


> I liked Orton's feud with Taker when his father was involved. I found the stories he told then to be great.


It was decent, imo. I wasn't too much of a SmackDown viewer throughout 2005, but from what I saw, decent. But when its compared to stories like the Harts/Austin, McMahon/Austin, even a couple of the WCW stories for Austin, I think one being against Dustin Rhodes, they were better, imo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> no doubt but its not the Same thing every week
> 
> even cena got his ass kicked [he got his ass kicked allot actualy]


Orton just started becoming a top face. So, obvious they're gonna book him strongly.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hogan, Austin, Bret, HBK, pretty much any top face is booked the exact same way.


they win, sure, but they dont beat up 4 or 5 guys every episode of raw. and they were far more entertaining than orton. its not just the fact that he's booked retardedly strong, its the fact that he can't cut a promo, has boring matches, poor charisma. guy is basically a rkoing robot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

> wow you people on this site are ridiculous (sorry to those who dont complain, im not addressing you)when ANYONE is dominant for a period of time all i hear is little kids crying and bitching... Orton has been in the main event scene for some time yes, but only recently has he been made to look very dominant. This is due to the fact that he is OVER as fuck with the crowd. People needa relax and just enjoy what we have once in a while


Let me tell you this: The IWC is the equivalent of a girl with a constant period. So many mood swings.


----------



## xxKANExx (Jan 12, 2007)

vanderhevel said:


> they win, sure, but they dont beat up 4 or 5 guys every episode of raw. and they were far more entertaining than orton. its not just the fact that he's booked retardedly strong, its the fact that he can't cut a promo, has boring matches, poor charisma. guy is basically a rkoing robot.


its been two weeks...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Orton just started becoming a top face. So, obvious they're gonna book him strongly.


i had no problem when they were booking him strongly but this shit is ridiculous


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Wade Buried?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude you need to fucking quit with it took orton 5 years of main event pushing to be taking seriously CRAP!
> It took Austin, Rock, *Kane, *& HHH just about the same amount of years to be taken seriously. Orton not as popular as cena, HHH, REY or JEFF? :lmao dude Orton is on the same level as all of those four expect for Taker. Orton out pops cena almost every time.


Right....Kane was one of the biggest threats in the wwe after one night in the company.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Kane the character was a smash hit from the second he entered WWE, so he shouldn't be on that list.


Ok what I meant was that it took Glen Jacobs a few years too get over, that is until he finally got over with his Kane gimmick.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Yeah cena got his ass kicked, then like 2 mins later in the match he does his 5 moves of doom, & wins the match. :no:


And you call other people blind haters.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

perro said:


> i had no problem when they were booking him strongly but this shit is ridiculous


It's no different than Austin going on Stunner rampages or The Rock Rock Bottoming the crap out of everyone in sight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's no different than Austin going on Stunner rampages or The Rock Rock Bottoming the crap out of everyone in sight.


they never did it 2 weeks in a row thogh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Ok what I meant was that it took Glen Jacobs a few years too get over, that is until he finally got over with his Kane gimmick.


Yeah, because he was playing Jerry Lawler's fucking dentist, I'd like to see somebody get over while being fed that bullshit. Orton wasn't even over in a world title match at WrestleMania 22.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Issac yank em' was over as fuck idk what you guys are talking about. pops were through the roof.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> they never did it 2 weeks in a row thogh


Oh yes he fucking did.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> they never did it 2 weeks in a row thogh


Week 1: Beer Fest!
Week 2: Austin attacks and Stunners cops!
Week 3: Austin Stunners McMahon family

See week 2 and 3? They're the same thing. Stunner-fest!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Week 1: Beer Fest!
> Week 2: Austin attacks and Stunners cops!
> Week 3: Austin Stunners McMahon family
> 
> See week 2 and 3? They're the same thing. Stunner-fest!


alright now post one where he dose it to other superstars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least Austin was inventive and came up with different ways of fucking with Vince and others. Orton has literally nothing to do to somebody apart from the RKO. Nothing at ALL.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

even if they were booked similarly, there is a reason why people are already sick of orton, but never really got sick of the rock or austin. randy orton is a drone, and austin and rock are 2 of the most charismatic and greatest wrestlers in history. ortons skills and traits dont merit this type of push.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, because he was playing Jerry Lawler's fucking dentist, I'd like to see somebody get over while being fed that bullshit. Orton wasn't even over in a world title match at WrestleMania 22.


yeah. i really dont know who im more sick of.. Cena or Orton. im sure Cena is a stand up guy. but i know firsthand that Orton is a assclown. him going crazy and looking like he's getting ready to do the worm fa cool for like a month.....


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Honestly, on most occasions, think i might be forgetting 1-2, most of Austin's 'Mass-Stunnercide' was usually on jobbers, hired help or the McMahons. Orton, has taken out everyone he has faced at least once in 2 weeks, Edge and Barrett twice.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

perro said:


> alright now post one where he dose it to other superstars


Austin was still made to look powerful, though. Not to mention Wade Barrett pinned a fresh Randy Clean anyway.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Week 1: Beer Fest!
> Week 2: Austin attacks and Stunners cops!
> Week 3: Austin Stunners McMahon family
> 
> See week 2 and 3? They're the same thing. Stunner-fest!


Yeah but that was awesome and funny. You can't even compare it. Blandy Boreton RKOing these guys lazily while he looks forward to going out to get something to eat after the show goes off with his constipated facial expressions is painful to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, because he was playing Jerry Lawler's fucking dentist, *I'd like to see somebody get over while being fed that bullshit.* Orton wasn't even over in a world title match at WrestleMania 22.


Like someone getting over as an undead zombie putting people in caskets? Then becoming a motorcycle riding, chain swinging menace, and then ultimately, in 2004 mind you, become a zombie once more?


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Like someone getting over as an undead zombie putting people in caskets? Then becoming a motorcycle riding, chain swinging menace, and then ultimately, in 2004 mind you, become a zombie once more?


He never stopped being a zombie he just became the Ghost Rider.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

austin sucked, he was ugly as hell

at least randy orton is attractive, austin was never over with the young women and soccer moms, cena/orton brought them in

orton is built better than austin ever was and looks like he could beat the shit out of austin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™;8839696 said:


> HHH, Rey and Jeff are all bigger than Orton, and Cena is so far ahead of him it isn't even funny. They actually draw money. Orton draws a crowd reaction but is there any proof he draws in money? No. All the merchandise is about Cena, Rey, HHH, Taker, Jeff, etc, and that's what makes money, not crowd reaction. Orton is barely marketable no matter how much the crowd pops for his stupid RKO. If you honestly think he could replace Cena you're insane. When I go to the mall and see the shirt stands, I see Cena, Taker, Rey merchandise EVERYWHERE. You know what I see for Orton? NOTHING.


Orton's never had much of a chance to be marketable. He's been a heel most of his career. The ratio of heel merchandise to face merchandise brought is a huge difference.

He's really only been a face for what, 10, 11 months total out of his career?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

perro said:


> alright now post one where he dose it to other superstars


Week 4: Stunners Bossman and Shamrock
Week 5: Stunners Patterson and Briscoe
Week 6: Finally gets to the Rock!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Like someone getting over as an undead zombie putting people in caskets? Then becoming a motorcycle riding, chain swinging menace, and then ultimately, in 2004 mind you, become a zombie once more?


you cant compare anyone to the undertaker, his gimmick is classic and when it came out and he starting whipping ass right away it became believable that he was some type of ghoul or some shit. there will never be a gimmick like his again. thats late 80's early 90's material.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FLAW said:


> austin sucked, he was ugly as hell
> 
> at least randy orton is attractive, austin was never over with the young women and soccer moms, cena/orton brought them in
> 
> orton is built better than austin ever was and looks like he could beat the shit out of austin


I'm a huge RKO mark, but this post is so fucked up!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

FLAW said:


> austin sucked, he was ugly as hell
> 
> at least randy orton is attractive, austin was never over with the young women and soccer moms, cena/orton brought them in
> 
> orton is built better than austin ever was and looks like he could beat the shit out of austin


orton looks like he can beat up austin? orton may be handsome, but austin looks tough as shit and orton is pretty skinny. austin looks like he would beat ortons ass all over the arena.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me put it like this: all the superstars will be become repetitive and predictable. It does not help that you have writers like the ones in the WWE.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

FLAW said:


> austin sucked, he was ugly as hell
> 
> at least randy orton is attractive, austin was never over with the young women and soccer moms, cena/orton brought them in
> 
> *orton is built better than austin ever was and looks like he could beat the shit out of austin*


:fpalm Are you kidding me? Austin would whoop Randy Orton ass while drinking a Stevewiser.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> At least Austin was inventive and came up with different ways of fucking with Vince and others. Orton has literally nothing to do to somebody apart from the RKO. Nothing at ALL.


Do I hope to god that you do know that back in the Attitude Era, they had way better Creative booking, then they do now.

Orton can't do half the shit Austin did cause of the PG rating.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Do I hope to god that you do know that back in the Attitude Era, they had way better Creative booking, then they do now.
> 
> Orton can't do half the shit Austin did cause of the PG rating.


I'm not asking him to do half the shit Austin did, I'm asking him to DO *SOMETHING* OTHER THAN RKO PEOPLE EVERY FUCKING WEEK.



> Like someone getting over as an undead zombie putting people in caskets? Then becoming a motorcycle riding, chain swinging menace, and then ultimately, in 2004 mind you, become a zombie once more?


Hey, I'm not defending Kane, he sucks too. He's definately no Undertaker. A guy like Taker only comes around once every 10 or 20 years. He's very, very special. Besides, a dentist is a much worse gimmick than a zombie anyway.



> Orton's never had much of a chance to be marketable. He's been a heel most of his career. The ratio of heel merchandise to face merchandise brought is a huge difference.
> 
> He's really only been a face for what, 10, 11 months total out of his career?


Heels can be marketable. The nWo was huge and Nexus merchandise is all over the place. Granted, they're stables, but Randy Orton had a stable and that failed too. What a surprise.



vanderhevel said:


> even if they were booked similarly, there is a reason why people are already sick of orton, but never really got sick of the rock or austin. *randy orton is a drone, and austin and rock are 2 of the most charismatic and greatest wrestlers in history. ortons skills and traits dont merit this type of push*.


Reaction for Randy Orton at WrestleMania (last year's WrestleMania at that, during a gigantic push in the main event)






Reaction for Stone Cold on a Raw after he'd only been gone 2 weeks






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> you cant compare anyone to the undertaker, his gimmick is classic and when it came out and he starting whipping ass right away it became believable that he was some type of ghoul or some shit. there will never be a gimmick like his again. thats late 80's early 90's material.


Yes but it came back in 2004. New millennium. And we're talking major changes out of nowhere.



Pyro™ said:


> At least Austin was inventive and came up with different ways of fucking with Vince and others. Orton has literally nothing to do to somebody apart from the RKO. Nothing at ALL.


Yes it was inventive, but it's not Orton's fault the WRITER'S are shit at their job. He has a predator gimmick. He attacks whatever is in sight.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

uhh, Orton is taller than Austin... and if Orton is skinny Austin is fat

Austins crap gimmick made him seem tough but if he were to get into a fist fight with Orton he would get his ass kicked


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not asking him to do half the shit Austin did, I'm asking him to DO *SOMETHING* OTHER THAN RKO PEOPLE EVERY FUCKING WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, Orton is a heel here.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i like how a wrestling news site had to look up what crunk meant :lmao really?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro, did you just compare a *WWF* face of the company pop, to a *WWE* heel pop?

Pyro...Pyyyyrrrrroooo, that's not fair anyway ya look at it...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yes it was inventive, but it's not Orton's fault the WRITER'S are shit at their job. He has a predator gimmick. He attacks whatever is in sight.


Orton has enough influence with Vince to get somebody fired, I think he has enough to tell the writers to change their shit up once in a blue moon. 

If he's got to attack people, he could at least have the decency to maybe throw in an additional move. It's like he's forgotten how to do ANYTHING besides an RKO.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Pyro™;8839810 said:


> I'm not asking him to do half the shit Austin did, I'm asking him to DO *SOMETHING* OTHER THAN RKO PEOPLE EVERY FUCKING WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice video selection dude, a shocking surprise return for stone cold at the end of a show during a match vs randy orton entering while the ring announcer is talking over his entrance while he's heel


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FLAW said:


> uhh, Orton is taller than Austin... and if Orton is skinny Austin is fat
> 
> Austins crap gimmick made him seem tough but if he were to get into a fist fight with Orton he would get his ass kicked


fpalm Just stop posting.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I feel this Flaw person is trolling us...


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

perro said:


> they never did it 2 weeks in a row thogh


:no:

Short memory I take it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, Orton is a heel here.


That's no excuse for dead silence in the WrestleMania main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> *Heels can be marketable.* The nWo was huge and Nexus merchandise is all over the place. Granted, they're stables, but Randy Orton had a stable and that failed too. What a surprise


Right. When they have these stables booked to kick ass & take over, of course they are gonna sell merchandise. Legacy didn't sell much (there was some merchandise in the crowd) because they weren't booked as strong as the other stables. Orton was booked strong at times, but the other two weren't. It was more of a Orton & lackies vs a strong credible group.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not asking him to do half the shit Austin did, I'm asking him to DO *SOMETHING* OTHER THAN RKO PEOPLE EVERY FUCKING WEEK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope to God that you do know RAW was taped back then, & that the audience was more into wrestling back then aswell. So those 2 vids doesn't even matter. You Failed!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton has enough influence with Vince to get somebody fired, I think he has enough to tell the writers to change their shit up once in a blue moon.
> 
> If he's got to attack people, he could at least have the decency to maybe throw in an additional move. It's like he's forgotten how to do ANYTHING besides an RKO.


I don't think Orton had much to do with it. I mean if Warrior would have injured Hogan, what do you think would have happened to him? He would have been blacklisted and no one would have hired the guy.

And again, writers book the beatdowns with planned spots. They use the RKO cause it's the most over move on Raw right now. Matches, well, Orton is doing his best with the WWE style. Name someone outside of the legends pool that can wrestle that style and make it work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hope to God that you do know RAW was taped back then, & that the audience was more into wrestling back then aswell. So those 2 vids doesn't even matter. You Failed!


It was taped, so it was piped in right? :lmao Yeah, because Austin never got genuine reactions, ever. And yeah, the audience was more into wrestling because of people like Austin, it wasn't just convenient for wrestling to be popular. Austin is largely the only reason WWE is still around today, before him, WWE was getting murdered by WCW. You fail.

Why the hell are you STILL talking to me like your opinion matters?



> I don't think Orton had much to do with it. I mean if Warrior would have injured Hogan, what do you think would have happened to him? He would have been blacklisted and no one would have hired the guy.


Nothing would've happened to him, it's not like he'd have injured him on purpose. You take the risk every time you step into the ring. And Warrior was huge. Much bigger than Orton. At WrestleMania 6, he was basically on even par with Hogan.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> It was taped, so it was piped in right? :lmao Yeah, because Austin never got genuine reactions, ever. And yeah, the audience was more into wrestling because of people like Austin, it wasn't just convenient for wrestling to be popular. Austin is largely the only reason WWE is still around today, before him, WWE was getting murdered by WCW. You fail.
> 
> Why the hell are you STILL talking to me like your opinion matters?


I know that the only reason WWE is around is because of Austin, I fucking lived through the Attitude Era. I never said that the reactions was piped in you did. Austin did get over as fuck in 96-present. 

Why are YOU still talking to me like your opinion matters?
:flip :lmao


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

not only would Orton kick Steve Austins ass in a fist fight IRL, not only is Orton better looking than Austin

but you guys complain about them over pushing orton? Austin was booked as a fucking RATTLESNAKE, a beastly ass rattlesnake is a monster in the wild. Orton is booked simply as a viper, which is way smaller than a rattlesnake and wouldn't stand a chance... yet Orton is still as threatening if not more than Austin and over as a top face in an era when wrestling isn't as good a market









vs


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pyro, the guy has only been here a month...play nice. Be the bigger poster...ok I'll stop the cliches.

Anyway it was nice debating with you. Glad ya didn't use shit comebacks and exaggerated smilies.

Anyway, I got work tomorrow, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hope to God that you do know RAW was taped back then, & that the audience was more into wrestling back then aswell. So those 2 vids doesn't even matter. You Failed!


I'm pretty sure that episode was live!,Even IF taped....Austin got that reaction all the damn time,People were way more into wrestling back then But also characters&wrestlers like Austin!

I think Orton is great and all,But I honestly don't think he's much in a league compared to Austin.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

What's with the Miz's breathing? He sounds like the black kid from Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I know that the only reason WWE is around is because of Austin, *I fucking lived through the Attitude Era*. I never said that the reactions was piped in you did. Austin did get over as fuck in 96-present.
> 
> Why are YOU still talking to me like your opinion matters?
> :flip :lmao


Everybody here lived through the Attitude Era unless they're about ten years old. Lol. You're not special.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The reaction wasn't that bad. Mind you even Triple H said they had to go on after HBK/Taker and there was just no beating that. HBK/Taker should of ended the show. They didn't have much for the main-event.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The reaction wasn't that bad. Mind you even Triple H said they had to go on after HBK/Taker and there was just no beating that. HBK/Taker should of ended the show. They didn't have much for the main-event.


the crowed cared about Big show/Cena/Edge the hole they were tired form hbk/Taker wore them out dosent fly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I know that the only reason WWE is around is because of Austin, I fucking lived through the Attitude Era. I never said that the reactions was piped in you did. Austin did get over as fuck in 96-present.
> 
> Why are YOU still talking to me like your opinion matters?
> :flip :lmao


My opinion matters because I'm actually using common sense. You, on the other hand just incoherently rant on everyone who criticizes Randy Orton as "blind Orton marks" while producing no substantial evidence for why the claims targeted against him are invalid, and as if nothing written negatively about him has ever had any merit.

I'm not even gonna waste anymore time on you.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> I'm pretty sure that episode was live!,Even IF taped....Austin got that reaction all the damn time,People were way more into wrestling back then But also characters&wrestlers like Austin!
> 
> I think Orton is great and all,But I honestly don't think he's much in a league compared to Austin.


I know that Austin got huge reactions, all the time, fuck I marked the fuck out when I first saw him live back in 98, I always liked Austin. I'm just saying you can't compare Austin & Orton because they were/are in two diffrent Eras.
The crowd was way more into wrestling back then, than they are now.

I'm just saying if it wasn't for the PG rating, Orton would be the face of the company right now. Hell whenever cena turns heel, Orton will be the face of the Company just like Austin was.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why does every thread have to turn into an argument about Orton?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

perro said:


> the crowed cared about Big show/Cena/Edge the hole they were tired form hbk/Taker wore them out dosent fly


Didnt Austin also come out right before the main event to celebrate. I am pretty sure that wore the crowd off.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I know that Austin got huge reactions, all the time, fuck I marked the fuck out when I first saw him live back in 98, I always liked Austin. I'm just saying you can't compare Austin & Orton because they were/are in two diffrent Eras.
> The crowd was way more into wrestling back then, than they are now.
> 
> I'm just saying if it wasn't for the PG rating, Orton would be the face of the company right now. Hell whenever cena turns heel, Orton will be the face of the Company just like Austin was.


How exactly would Orton be the face of the WWE if it was TV-14?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I just realized that pretty much all of you have already watched RAW. damn pacific time zone.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Didnt Austin also come out right before the main event to celebrate. I am pretty sure that wore the crowd off.


any thing to protect Orton huh


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well orton and WWE are doing their job: They are making you react to the character. Whether you shit on him or not. You are caring enough to arue about an issue.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I know that Austin got huge reactions, all the time, fuck I marked the fuck out when I first saw him live back in 98, I always liked Austin. I'm just saying you can't compare Austin & Orton because they were/are in two diffrent Eras.
> The crowd was way more into wrestling back then, than they are now.
> 
> I'm just saying if it wasn't for the PG rating, Orton would be the face of the company right now. Hell whenever cena turns heel, Orton will be the face of the Company just like Austin was.


Perhaps!,Would be pretty interesting seeing a new heel Cena and a top baby face Orton in a good old days type of WWE,Especially IF Cena became an even way bigger heel than in 05 while Orton being an even more tweener/face than when he first won the world title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

perro said:


> the crowed cared about Big show/Cena/Edge the hole they were tired form hbk/Taker wore them out dosent fly


Even better. A five star match followed by a World Title match.

This is why WWE had a divas battle royal after the World Title match to calm the crowd down and get them ready for HHH/Cena at Mania 22.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

perro said:


> any thing to protect Orton huh


*ANYTHING* lol jk.

Anyways, it was a good episode for the most part.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Technically, it was a Playboy Pillowfight (I only remember that because I was in attendance), but your point stands. That definitely calmed the crowd down, as no one was interested.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> After Cena going out on top for half the year your sick of THIS? WTF?





LOL, please. Cena never goes out on top several weeks in a row.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL, please. Cena never goes out on top several weeks in a row.


Are you kidding me? Of course he does. He did all the time in 05-07.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They're obviously pushing Orton as hard because he ain't winning at Night of champions. 

They want to keep him relevant whilst holding off on his inevitable title win.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Reaction for Randy Orton at WrestleMania (last year's WrestleMania at that, during a gigantic push in the main event)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing funny about this comparison is the fact that you actually used it. Poor, poor choice of videos. My goodness. Would it really be so much harder to prove your point through legitimate evidence?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Are you kidding me? Of course he does. He did all the time in 05-07.


like i said befor cena got the living shit beat out of him more times then he went out on top


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> The only thing funny about this comparison is the fact that you actually used it. Poor, poor choice of videos. My goodness. Would it really be so much harder to prove your point through legitimate evidence?


I have to agree with Evo on that one. How are you going to compare a normal entrance reaction to a surprise pop? 

Come on Pyro, you could do better than that.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got back from the arena a little bit ago. Man, I have to tell you, of all of the WWE shows I've been to, this was the most fun experience I've had. Was it the greatest show in the history of RAW? No, but I certainly had a blast and that's all that really matters. I really enjoyed the stuff with Ochocinco and you know, I really think he did a great job. Certainly a lot better than many of the other guest hosts. Of course, I'm pretty bias, but hey what does that matter? 

Interesting to see things changing in WWE as it pertains to who the top face is. Yes, Cena is definitely still the top face, but Orton is ridiculously over. It was very odd being in the crowd and hearing Orton getting more cheers while Cena was getting booed. Orton vs. Cena should definitely be the main event of WM. By the way, that AA into an RKO was SICK. I didn't see it at first from where we were sitting, but upon watching the replay, it was awesome.

By the way, Ezekiel Jackson returned before the show. He defeated Zack Ryder in the dark match.

All in all, I had a blast and I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> I have to agree with Evo on that one. How are you going to compare a normal entrance reaction to a surprise pop?
> 
> Come on Pyro, you could do better than that.


On top of that, Orton was probably the top heel at that point, and Austin was the top face. Doesn't make much of a comparison.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Just got back from the arena a little bit ago. Man, I have to tell you, of all of the WWE shows I've been to, this was the most fun experience I've had. Was it the greatest show in the history of RAW? No, but I certainly had a blast and that's all that really matters. I really enjoyed the stuff with Ochocinco and you know, I really think he did a great job. Certainly a lot better than many of the other guest hosts. Of course, I'm pretty bias, but hey what does that matter?
> 
> Interesting to see things changing in WWE as it pertains to who the top face is. Yes, Cena is definitely still the top face, but Orton is ridiculously over. It was very odd being in the crowd and hearing Orton getting more cheers while Cena was getting booed. Orton vs. Cena should definitely be the main event of WM. By the way, that AA into an RKO was SICK. I didn't see it at first from where we were sitting, but upon watching the replay, it was awesome.
> 
> ...


Wow, Orton got more cheers then Cena..though it did sound liek the other way around. Thanks for the report.


This whole argument is ridiculous. If its not Orton, its some guy that is getting pushed hard for some period of time that will catch the ire of IWC.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> Wow, Orton got more cheers then Cena..though it did sound liek the other way around. Thanks for the report.
> 
> 
> This whole argument is ridiculous. If its not Orton, its some guy that is getting pushed hard for some period of time that will catch the ire of IWC.


Well, it may have just been being there live that made it seem different and it's not like Orton's cheers blew Cena way like he was a jobber, but Orton was clearly the man tonight. After the show went off the air, Cena wasn't seen again (of course, he was put through a table) and Orton spent about five minutes out at ringside slapping hands with the fans and posing. One girl in the front row started crying like Orton was the greatest thing that ever happened to her when she shook his hand. Orton closed the show.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

perro said:


> like i said befor cena got the living shit beat out of him more times then he went out on top


Like I said, During the same exact match, cena would get the shit beat out of him, but then he would block a move do his finisher & win every fucking time! Orton doesn't do that. He's either on top & wins or gets his ass beat & looses the match.

Orton's booking is way better than cenas booking.


----------



## paronomasia1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Come on guys, give this Pyro kid a break. Judging by how many posts he has and how much time he spends on this forum, not to mention how much he whines about seemingly everything, it's obvious he doesn't have much going on in his life. Don't worry Pyro, things will turn around for you. :sad:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Twister Of Fate said:


> By the way, Ezekiel Jackson returned before the show. He defeated Zack Ryder in the dark match.


Great to hear, can't wait for his return on RAW


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Quick points since I just watched it:


I never thought Sheamus/Morrison would be such a fun match to watch. Great job.

Orton/Cena was better than I expected--some actual uncensored bumps and replays--OMG!!! 

DiBiase gave maybe his best promo ever--I know it's not saying much, but still... 

Miz dogged Ocho-asshat deservedly and properly. Hat's off to Miz for a great promo. 

Regaldust was funny. Too bad we got more time watching the Bella Sluts backstage talking about pillow fights than we did seeing Regal and Goldust put on a clinic like they're capable of.

I *loathe* R-Truth. Loathe his fucking guts.

*THANK GOD JERICHO IS BACK IN THE 6-PACK CHALLENGE!!!*

David Hart Smith wins "horrible teammate of the year" honors.

Jericho's mic segment crapping all over Cole and thye GM was awesome.

Edge's match was rather uneventful, and someone should show Mark Henry some video footage of a fucking bodyslam. 

Not a bad RAW at all; easily topped the "900" debacle.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Cena booking was ridiclous in 05-07 lets be honest 13 months title run and never even lost the belt was practically undefeated on raw and ppv every week e.t.c, randys push hasn't reached that level so i aint going to start moaning as of yet he's not even been champion in nearly over a year now aswell, has cena ever had that long of a break from the belt?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I have no problem with RKO pwning guys at the end of the show. He's a badass, thats his gimmick why do you people expect anything less?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Fire at Heart said:


> Cena booking was ridiclous in 05-07 lets be honest 13 months title run and never even lost the belt was practically undefeated on raw and ppv every week e.t.c, randys push hasn't reached that level so i aint going to start moaning as of yet he's not even been champion in nearly over a year now aswell, has cena ever had that long of a break from the belt?


8 months in 2008

He returned at the Royal Runble in January of 2008, was taken out of action due to injury in September and won the Heavyweight Championship in November.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say that Jericho proves once again why is the ONLY ONE left in the business worldwide with the greatness of the Rock and Steve Austin.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I enjoyed RAW tonight. All the Miz/Bryan stuff was golden. Best feud in the WWE at the moment. Sheamus/Morrison Falls Count Anywhere was a very impressive match. They have good chemistry together, I feel like Morrison has been stepping up his game. Thank God Jericho is back in the Six Pack Challenge Match. 

I thought the Main Event was booked pretty decent. All the interference didn't really bother me on a count of getting all participants for the Six Pack Challenge involved and it added to the overall mayhem of the Main Event. I think Randy Orton came off super strong, which leads me to believe he might not win Sunday. Still, RAW Roulette was very entertaining and we got a few good TV matches. Good RAW.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

FLAW said:


> uhh, Orton is taller than Austin... and if Orton is skinny Austin is fat
> *
> Austins crap gimmick made him seem tough but if he were to get into a fist fight with Orton he would get his ass kicked*


LMAO. Orton is a sissy who puts shit in girls' bags. Little man can't fight a real man or anything like that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> LMAO. Orton is a sissy who puts shit in girls' bags. Little man can't fight a real man or anything like that.


Yeah. When Austin has problems with a woman, he punches her in the face.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> LMAO. Orton is a sissy who puts shit in girls' bags. Little man can't fight a real man or anything like that.


you kidding me? look at the size of Orton and how built he is. Look at how much of a hot head he is. This guy can hurt people. Austin even 10 years ago would get dropped by orton IRL


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew nor Cena or Orton would have to bump tonight. Somehow Cena gets the easiest table bump of the lot? Hmm.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Yeah. When Austin has problems with a woman, he punches her in the face.


That's how a man handles his business.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't know why people are whinging about Orton finishing on top. That ending wouldn't have made sense with Cena finishing on top. Notice how they're making Orton the creator of chaos? Strewn bodies, smashed tables, that image works for Orton. It doesn't for Cena. 

I really enjoyed Raw. Every segment was enjoyable and served a purpose. Miz/Bryan is shaping up to be a nice feud and Jericho's problems with the GM are entertaining (especially when he was abusing Cole). Hell, I even liked the singing challenge (Dibiase actually got heat and a lot of it!!!). Morrison/Sheamus was great as well. That's how they should build Morrison, showcase his athletic ability and he'll get very over. 

Awesome ending by the way. That must've taken some time choreograph, so props to all involved for pulling it off so well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So if Cole is the GM, why would he screw The Miz over by putting him in a submission match with Daniel Bryan?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao I can say the same thing for you.


Can you now? So you can say I blindly hate someone like Orton huh? Weird considering I have said he is a decent to good wrestler, madly over with the crowd, and play his character very well. His ending up on top every week is getting tiresome. You on the other hand are a complete idiot when it comes to Cena suggesting he is a horrible wrestler, horrible on the mic, etc, etc. Don't start calling people blind haters when you yourself are one to a certain wrestler.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cena just keeps eliminating himself in these table matches


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> LMAO. Orton is a sissy who puts shit in girls' bags. Little man can't fight a real man or anything like that.


Unlike *real men* like yourself who talk shit over the internet?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So I can only hope now that the final shot of Super Saiyan Randy standing tall at the end of RAW last night is just building to an even bigger swerve where he doesn't win the title at NOC.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

Probably the best RAW in a long while. Awesome from start to finish. Except for Chad OchoCinco, I can't think of anything bad about this RAW. Even Ted Dibiase was fun. And, R-Truth's new song is much better 

Regal dressing up as Goldust was hilarious...I marked when Goldust showed behind Regal after spinning the wheel. 

The matches were all great. Miz/Bryan was very well done...you dont want either of them winning before their match. 

Edge matches were just ok ...i was surprised they jobbed out Edge to Henry before the PPV. 

Sheamus-Morrison was a great falls-count-everywhere match. They really spiced it up once they went into the crowd. Oh, and the backstage Parkour stuff with Morrison looked awesome. I almost thought they were putting Morrison in the PPV.

Jericho segment and the steel cage match were quite interesting. Unique finish that made the match much better. Needless to say, he is awesome in his promos.

And to end it all, super-exciting main event. Things got hot once Nexus interfered and seeing everyone go through the table was great. Of course, Super Orton stood tall, but that mostly means he is not winning the PPV.

Overall, a great improvement from last weeks show and kept me hooked from the start.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Sow I wanted to read some opinions on this RAW, but then Pyro and some other came along and now it's AGAIN a ''Orton is no Austin'' thread. 

Austin is the past, be glad we have someone new who's also very entertaining but this time in a PG-world.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

So I'm guessing Jericho signed a new contract?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tyson Kidd almost DIED tonight.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I fell asleep again  Woke up to see R-Truth singing, and Eve looking like she'd just had electric shock treatment. Then I fell asleep again


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Raw was pretty good for Raw 2010 to on the whole this was bad. There were far too many flaws in the show last night but overall it was kinda entertaining so I'll give it that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Was an ok show, was wondering when nexus would show up. Didn't believe it when Super Cena and Super Orton cleaned up and then Cena again put himself through a table...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RAW was pretty awesome this week. It was pretty much overall entertaining.

As for this 'Orton always on top' thing... I personally don't think it is a huge problem, because they are still building him up as a mega-face right now. Also he's obviously going to lose at NOC, so keeping him strong on RAW isn't a big deal imo. We'll see how long this trend lasts though, but for now I think it's ok as he is still getting built up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That was a pretty entertaining RAW.


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

As long as Orton can sell an autographed broken steel chair for $600, they are gonna keep pushing him 

http://auction.wwe.com/cgi-bin/ncom...br=131938886&prmenbr=37460399&aunbr=132285596


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I know why a lot of people enjoyed RAW this week. It wasn't perfect but the last hour was extremely exciting and felt like a show pulled out of late 1998 and 1999 during the Attitude Era. A sitdown protest, a Falls Count Anywhere Match on free TV with someone diving off the Tron, a Handicap Steel Cage match with a guy not in his wrestling gear, two guys wearing silly outfits during a match and a hot PPV-like main event that ends in mayhem with spots galore were all present a lot in that time period.

Anyway, I didn't think it started off well with the Body Slam challenge and the dancing contest, simply because I don't want to see that sort of stuff when I watch wrestling but it got better from the moment Morrison did his Parkor thing. Stuff like that makes people stand out. Overall, it wasn't a perfect show but it did entertain me so I'd say it was a good RAW overall.

Also, people on here can bitch and moan here about Cena and Orton facing each other so many times but do you know what? The audience obviously don't care about that, this match will make money. You do whats best for business and what is best for business is for those two to face each other in the main event of Wrestlemania, either this year or next.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

So...Orton is stronger than Cena now?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Tyson Kidd almost DIED tonight.


Yeah that was an insanely dangerous set-up, but a testament to Jericho's experience.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Weird Raw. Half of it felt like a sitcom, the other like an episode of Monday Night Football. But there were entertaining parts I guess. Very

Liked Morrison. Liked Jericho. Hated that Bengal whatever guy. I wanted to kill someone in the part when The Miz and that football guy started talking about football. This is fucking monday night RAW, not Monday night football. Main event was pretty enjoyable. Didnt get the reaction I expected but still good.

As for Miz and Danielson, at first I thought it was a bad idea to stick them in together before a PPV match, but they made it work. Good job substituting Riley in

Still, the casuals seem to like it. But Smackdown is still the only real wrestling show on TV.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Sow I wanted to read some opinions on this RAW, but then Pyro and some other came along and now it's AGAIN a ''Orton is no Austin'' thread.
> 
> Austin is the past, be glad we have someone new who's also very entertaining but this time in a PG-world.


People love living in the past and love trying to compare and contrast different athletes. Its stupid and neverending.


----------



## The Olympic Chick (Apr 1, 2008)

This was the first RAW I watched in years. I stopped watching all WWE programming in 2005 because I just didn't find it good anymore and was tired of being let down every week by the storylines and the booking. Because I am an avid SmackDown vs. RAW game fan, and SvR11 looks so good this year, I decided that I should try to start watching again so I become very familiar with the current wrestlers.

Here are some of my thoughts about RAW last night:

It was the first RAW of the new season so they decided to bring back a gimmick show that, according to them, hasn't been used for three years. While I give them props for trying to make this new season show different, the number of "stupid gimmicks" used bored me. Yes, this is a criticism that many(including myself) make of TNA Wrestling as well.

I was upset to see that RAW is still getting guest hosts. I didn't know who that guy was nor did I care to see him cut a promo with the Miz. I understand the interaction was used to give the Miz his match for the show, but I think the promo was too long and I felt inclined to flip the channel back and forth waiting for it to be over.

What's up with this "mystery GM" thing? While the idea is indeed original, it just seems weird in the place of an actual person. I understand that it is a storyline, and it did have me guessing as to who it could be. The word choice and terminology had me thinking Stephanie McMahon. I don't know if she would want to have an on screen personality now since she has three young daughters. I see whoever this person is being eventually revealed(most likely in this feud with Jericho).

Speaking of Jericho, was he always such a whiny b!tch as a heel? His interruption to the show to whine and complain about not being in the tournament anymore made me wish him off the show completely. As a face, Jericho was so entertaining in addition to his wrestling ability. Now, he seems whinny and his handicap cage match with Hart Dynasty was pretty weak imo. I always hate when wrestling companies allow pins and submissions in cage matches. Isn't that defeating the purpose of the gimmick? There are things you expect from gimmick matches, and in cage matches I expect to have some high risk moves and ample use of the cage. I don't feel that I got that with this match. To WWE's credit though, this was supposedly their first cage match on RAW in years. Good for them for not over booking gimmicks every month like TNA likes to do.

It seemed like the second hour of RAW was way better than the first. I don't know if it's the fact that they think the little children have gone to bed or what, but the second half of the show was easier to watch. Maybe they used to do this with the second hour, "War Zone", back in the day but I didn't notice it, because then, all of the show seemed great to me.

Why is Evan Bourne made to look like nothing but a jobber? That squash match with him and Edge was disheartening. The guy obviously has some skill yet he only got a nice high kick before he was body slammed like was nothing. And then, if that wasn't enough, he was speared.

Just from what I saw of this show, the guy who impressed me the most was John Morrison. I loved his segment backstage where he was running through the backstage "obstacle course". The falls count anywhere match with Sheamus was really the only exciting match of the night for me. The ending was disappointing when a single chair shot to the back by Jericho could cause Morrison to lose after he did a cross body off the top of the mini tron. Now I have had a friend who watches regularly tell me that Morrison is only good to watch in the ring, his mic skills are lacking. That can be taught imo. Look at AJ Styles and how far he's come with his promo work. If you are great in the ring, you can learn the art of cutting a promo.

The mainevent of the night: Randy Orton vs. John Cena was very slow for the most part. A lot of stare downs and rest holds. We got a stare down going into the break and then when we came back, all these tables were moved around and we were told they had been going at it. Why did I miss the action? And when we finally did get to see them pick up the pace, we had Nexus run out to set up a cluster of table spots and run ins. I do have to say that I liked the finish for the tables match. The F-U err excuse me "attitude adjustment" reversed into an RKO through the table was well done.

Since I'm on the topic of Cena, am I wrong for being just a little bit bothered by the fact the guy is a 9 time WWE champion? What happen to the days of title reigns being few and far in between? I remember the days of the attitude era where in 2000, Triple H was only a 4 time WWF champion, and he had been around since like 1994.

All in all, I really didn't get my wrestling fix from this show. I do like the fact that WWE is using a lot of the young guys and there was hardly any of the veterans taking up the TV time like TNA likes to do. I'd like the guest host crap to go away. I'll try and catch SmackDown this Friday. I'm kind of on the fence if I want to watch RAW next week.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

The Olympic Chick said:


> This was the first RAW I watched in years. I stopped watching all WWE programming in 2005 because I just didn't find it good anymore and was tired of being let down every week by the storylines and the booking. Because I am an avid SmackDown vs. RAW game fan, and SvR11 looks so good this year, I decided that I should try to start watching again so I become very familiar with the current wrestlers.
> 
> Here are some of my thoughts about RAW last night:
> 
> ...



Couldn't be further from the truth. It's actually the opposite-if you have good mic skills, you can learn to work in the ring.

Mic work is something people are essentially born with...not in-ring skills. John Morrison has been in wrestling over six years, and he hasn't improved a lick on the mic.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. It's actually the opposite-if you have good mic skills, you can learn to work in the ring.
> 
> Mic work is something people are essentially born with...not in-ring skills. John Morrison has been in wrestling over six years, and he hasn't improved a lick on the mic.



You couldn't be more wrong. You could try, but you would fail.

It's easier to learn how to talk in front of people learn speaking skills than in ring. What you're thinking of is Charisma, and Morrison shows he has that.


----------



## The Olympic Chick (Apr 1, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. It's actually the opposite-if you have good mic skills, you can learn to work in the ring.
> 
> Mic work is something people are essentially born with...not in-ring skills. John Morrison has been in wrestling over six years, and he hasn't improved a lick on the mic.


You should talk to Christian Cage then, because he's stated in interviews before that he used to hate being on the mic and would get all nervous. He learned the art of cutting a promo. 

You can speak well on the mic all day long but if you can't get it done in the ring, you're not ever going to be the total package. Take a look at Benoit, the guy was an amazing technical wrestler but he really didn't do much on the mic, he is still held to the levels of Kurt Angle. 

Morrison all ready seems to have the charisma and passion in the ring,with more instruction and guidance, I could see him improving on the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved the Ted, goldust/regal and Jericho segments I was just :lmao the whole time.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

That's funny, because with the guidance of the top wrestling promotion in the world, he hasn't improved AT ALL. AJ Styles is very solid at cutting promos, and he's always been a better talker than Morrison, so don't compare those two. 

Yes, you can improve on cutting promos, but you must have a foundation to begin with. You have to have somewhat of an inherent ability to speak. And as far as Morrison having charisma, well, just watch some of his stuff from the past year and you might feel differently lol.


----------



## The Olympic Chick (Apr 1, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> AJ Styles is very solid at cutting promos, and he's always been a better talker than Morrison, so don't compare those two.


Umm, have you been watching TNA for more than a year? Styles improved TREMENDOUSLY from where he was only two or three years ago. Before his character was generic and everything he said was bland. He didn't have the voice to go with his phenomenal wrestling ability. He's improving. And who said that Morrison is getting guidance and coaching? From what I hear how things work in WWE, you get a script that says what you are suppose to say in your promo and you are just expected to perform it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. It's actually the opposite-if you have good mic skills, you can learn to work in the ring.
> 
> Mic work is something people are essentially born with...not in-ring skills. John Morrison has been in wrestling over six years, and he hasn't improved a lick on the mic.


That's not true, you're thinking of charisma...something which Morrison does have.

You can be taught to improve your mic skills. A lot of guys have gone from being bad to passable, passable to good etc. Take Sheamus for example, his promo work has improved but a BIG margin since he first became champion at TLC. Morrison's mic skills are solid when he isn't being fed stupid lines, and if he's working with Jericho, he could help him along in that area anyways.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

I wasn't bored tonight, that was a pretty great RAW.

Regal and Ted make me LOL.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

New strategy. Lock Morrison in a room with Jake The Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson for week. If he survives, he should be able to cut good promos.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

The Olympic Chick said:


> Umm, have you been watching TNA for more than a year? Styles improved TREMENDOUSLY from where he was only two or three years ago. Before his character was generic and everything he said was bland. He didn't have the voice to go with his phenomenal wrestling ability. He's improving. *And who said that Morrison is getting guidance and coaching? From what I hear how things work in WWE, you get a script that says what you are suppose to say in your promo and you are just expected to perform it.*


After this, please stop posting. Lol, so they're going to put someone on national television, throw them a script, and send them on their way!? That's classic. Outside of shows they're constantly being taught and guided about the business. What do you think everyone in the back is for? They just write scripts? 

Anything you've heard about wrestlers just being given scripts has come from dorks on this forum who sit around all day reading dirt sheets.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

redeadening said:


> New strategy. Lock Morrison in a room with Jake The Snake Roberts and Arn Anderson for week. If he survives, he should be able to cut good promos.


:lmao

Throw The Iron Sheik in there, and Morrison cannot fail.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Throw The Iron Sheik in there, and Morrison cannot fail.


Oh ofcourse. Sheik is probably the most entertaining guy ever on the mic. He can just sit there and I'd be laughing my ass off. But the second anyone mentions Hulk Hogan, boom. Greatest. Promo. Ever.


----------



## The Olympic Chick (Apr 1, 2008)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> After this, please stop posting. Lol, so they're going to put someone on national television, throw them a script, and send them on their way!? That's classic. Outside of shows they're constantly being taught and guided about the business. What do you think everyone in the back is for? They just write scripts?
> 
> Anything you've heard about wrestlers just being given scripts has come from dorks on this forum who sit around all day reading dirt sheets.


Did I say that there wasn't developmental training before a wrestling goes on RAW or SmackDown? No. I said that I didn't believe that many wrestlers already on the shows get further individual guidance from the people in the back. So you think every single wrestler gets individual help for their promo skills? Okay.. Yes, I know about road agents and the distinction between them and script writers. 

Do not try and talk to me like I'm some child that has no business posting on a wrestling forum. This is simply a discussion forum where I decided to come and give my thoughts about a show. Funny how everyone who has posted after you disagrees with your opinion. Maybe you are the one who should "just stop posting".


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Oh ofcourse. Sheik is probably the most entertaining guy ever on the mic. He can just sit there and I'd be laughing my ass off. But the second anyone mentions Hulk Hogan, boom. Greatest. Promo. Ever.


OH MY. WE ALMOST FORGOT.






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh NOOOOO! A bunch of people on a wrestling forum don't agree with me! If y'all don't agree with me, my opinion must be wrong, right!!??

Great logic there. I could also go argue with a bunch of six year olds and tell them Santa Claus is fake, and they'd disagree with me. That must mean I'm wrong too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm gonna scrutinize you. Pasteurize you. Homogenize you. And Synchronize you, back to Morality!

Wow.

Here is Steve Blackman


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LMFAO. I love this game.

All Morrison needs is ONE man.


----------



## Phoenix Williams (Sep 12, 2010)

Miz can't do a figure four leglock.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> LMFAO. I love this game.
> 
> All Morrison needs is ONE man.


Fucking hell you win. That is in my top promos ever. I regularly quote it :lmao

Its just so random and ridiculous, but so fucking funny :lmao






A RAW one


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I forgot about that one!

:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole was two faced last night. It's clear to see that he very well could be the GM.










God him with a two face gimmick would be creepy especially if he looked like that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dibiase owned. Regal owned. Goldust owned. 

Pretty good episode as a whole, Morrison looked great in his match and the table spots at the end looked good with Slater and Gabriel.


----------



## illmatikapps (Apr 2, 2009)

FLAW said:


> you kidding me? look at the size of Orton and how built he is. Look at how much of a hot head he is. This guy can hurt people. Austin even 10 years ago would get dropped by orton IRL


lol that some hilarious bs you are spewing.


----------



## Mizamania (Jul 19, 2010)

worst raw in a very long time in my opinion


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Regal and Goldust were entertaining as hell. Their impressions were spot on and hilarious, and it just looked like two guys having fun. They can both promo, both have charisma to spare, and can both still go in the ring. It's a fucking travesty they aren't on Smackdown helping to elevate the young stars they're pushing over there.

The rest of the show was hit and miss. Miz/Bryan were fun as usual, Jericho/Kidd's ending spot looked sick, Edge & Ryder backstage segments are good and there was some really good build for Sunday. The stupider gimmick stuff pretty much sucked though, and the guest host never looked entirely comfortable. 

I still don't see Bryan winning the US Title on Sunday. This fued is very well booked, because I'm itching to see him tap Miz out and take it, and I'll be pissed as hell when Miz wins at NOC. Kudos to creative and Miz, Bryan and Riley for this one.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Mizamania said:


> worst raw in a very long time in my opinion


Agreed, it sucked big time


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good RAW.
Regal and Dibiase are awesome!! Jericho was a god against Cole/GM. 
Morrison is on a roll, please push the guy to the main event. 

Sow now The Hart Dynasty are back on RAW, and they looked so freaking stupid... which I like, because TDH suck big time. Please release them or just David and Natalya, 

The main event was good, and Orton was WAY over. Slater going to the table looked great. Nice spot.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Another crap week of Raw as usual. The highlight was the sheamus vs Morrison match. Morrison really stepped it up in this match. He was superb all the way through. Based on this performance he deserves a title run. Another great promo from the Miz in the opening segment. I cant believe how irrelevant they have made Edge in these last couple of months. A 'Body slam' match with evan bourne and then getting squashed by Mark Henry. Oh Please. is that the best they can come up with for him. The main event: we have seen it so many times before. They wrestle for a while only for the match to be interrupted by Nexus. Come on RAW, you can do alot better than this.


----------



## Goober59 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm new to posting on the forum here, but have been watching it for quite some time. I'm an avid watcher of RAW, and I have to say that I have been unimpressed recently with a lot of what's been going on.

Bringing back the Cena/Orton feud is a draw for an audience, but it seems to be kind of "old news" to me. While I like Cena, and I really like what they've done with Orton over the past year or so, I'm getting a bit tired of both. Them joining up against the Nexus is great, but facing each other again just doesn't do it for me right now. I'ld rather see Orton give a pusj to Bourne through a feud, or see Cena bring Darren Young in as a face (only to have him turn on him and rejoin Nexus).

The Golddust/Regal stuff was great. Both have been around long enough to know how to put on a great show, even if they aren't main eventers anymore. I also got a great kick out of the DiBiase/Maryse dance and singoff. Ted really did do a decent job of singing, but Maryse's dancing was what really made the bit great. ANd once again, Michael Cole took what should have been a superior bit and had to interject and lessen it.

If Jehrico ever wants to turn face again (which he should, just to shake things up again), it'll be easy to get the crowd behind him by verbally abusing Michael Cole. I mean really, does anyone _like_ Cole? I wish they would design a remote that allowed me to mute just Cole out of the broadcast. When Lawler and JR were doing the heal/face thing, it worked our so well. They had great chemistry together while everything with Lawler and Cole seems so forced at times. I don't know who they have in the wings as far as announcers go, but in the next draft (if they do one), maybe they should think about shaking things up a bit and moving Cole out? I like the stuff I've seen Matt Striker do on various shows, and he can be a heel announcer with less effort than Cole *AND* not be as damned annoying. Does the TV audience really need to be reminded every single week how long RAW has run? Those of us who have been there from the start know, as does most of the WWE fan base. And don't even get me started on that whole lame-ass "mystery" GM gimmick.

One last thing...I'm not a fan of The Miz. Never have been. The whole egotistical character reminds me too much of how professional atheletes in other sports really act, but that T-shirt he had was, in fact, AWESOME!


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Worst Raw in a long time? Are you serious?

Jericho owned in his promo and had a decent match with the Hart Dynasty.
Morrison & Sheamus had a fantastic TV match
The main event was solid
Goldust & Regal were funny as hell
And The Miz & Daniel Bryan match/opening segment was very enjoyable.

You guys are insane


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Just saw Raw on ESPN showing about Ochocinco. They showed every part of him on the show and the part where the Miz was owning him and the ESPN anchors were saying that The Miz won the argument by saying "I don't even know who the other guy in the tights is but he defenately won."


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

Why Ochocinco didn't rip into Cleveland teams in the beginning? He mentioned what the Bengals and Reds have done but not what the Browns & Indians have NOT done! Not to mention LeBron leaving. Could've pissed Miz off with that. Would've looked a lot better against the Miz just doing that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally got around to watching the whole show, it was garbage

Only thing i enjoyed was the segment with Miz n Ocho (Miz owned the shit out of him :lmao)


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

DJ B.K. said:


> Why Ochocinco didn't rip into Cleveland teams in the beginning? He mentioned what the Bengals and Reds have done but not what the Browns & Indians have NOT done! Not to mention LeBron leaving. Could've pissed Miz off with that. Would've looked a lot better against the Miz just doing that.


Didn't want to give em bulletin board material i guess


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Flyboy78 said:


> Yeah that was an insanely dangerous set-up, but a testament to Jericho's experience.


As well as Tyson Kidd's. Don't forget that.

I also wanted to go on record of saying that DiBiase was AWESOME last night. It's amazing what having good material can do for you. Or maybe, it's just amazing how WWE refusing to do anything with you will make you look bad. That looked a lot more like the DiBiase I know.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So I guess Orton and Cena are the new Batman & robin. Beating up all the villians like nothing.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah except robin isn't gay.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

And everyone knows Santino Marella is the Batman


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a little late in catching up with Raw this week. It was quite good. I enjoyed the main event especially. It was more a test for Orton as a face going against Cena. While Orton got a very big pop when his music hit, when Cena's music hit, the roof was blown off, just too big.

During the match, it was pretty clear that Orton is now massive as a face, the back and forth "RKO" "Cena" chants gave this a PPV level feel despite it being just a RAW episode. During the match the crowd sided more with Orton than Cena (but I think the younger audience were louder for Cena than Orton). The crowd was completely into this match.

To people complaining about Orton RKO'ing people left and right, well, the crowd pay good money to see that. I mean, the way they react when Orton hits his RKO's, it makes sense to give them what they want. 

Orton has been booked the strongest at the moment, therefore, he has virtually no chance to win the title at the PPV (and it makes no sense to give someone the title when he is already this over). I think Barrett seems to be the likely winner, if not Sheamus.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I also wanted to go on record of saying that DiBiase was AWESOME last night. It's amazing what having *Maryse by your side can do for you.*


Fixed :side:


I really liked that counter into the Walls of Jericho, Kidd could've broken his neck if either of them didn't land it dead right.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

A bit of a laugh and a bit of action, not too bad.

I loved the Regal Goldiie 'match' the old fellas seemed to be having so much fun. Regal was perfect in his 'oh dear, the things I do' role and his version of the Goldie 'Big Breath' was brilliant. Goldie had the Regal 'let me at him' moves down pat as well.

The Sheamus Morrison match was great, so good to see more than heads being bounced off railings when they leave the ring.
Did anyone else get the impression JoMo might have been genuinely injured or at least hurt by the Jericho chair shot ?
I noticed that after the pin JoMo gave Sheamus a little push with his hand to tell him to get off him.

The rest of the matches were ok, the last one seemed to be mostly posturing, build up and showing off finishers but that's to be expected so close to NOC

Zack is such a 'tool' (as Edge would say), I am starting to like him more and more.
Guest host was boring and the wheel is so obviously rigged that it's almost an insult.
I liked the little skit with Jillian and Edge but then I like that song, also after Jillian had spun the wheel it was still spinning a long time later, that was a nice touch.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

instantclassic27 said:


> Worst Raw in a long time? Are you serious?
> 
> Jericho owned in his promo and had a decent match with the Hart Dynasty.
> Morrison & Sheamus had a fantastic TV match
> ...


Not enough T and A, immature dick jokes or blading for me.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Not a bad Raw considering. 

I'm glad the Miz and Daniel Bryan feud is getting furthered more and more each week. 

The Morrison and Sheamus match was great, if only it was a little longer. Hopefully Morrison is getting another good push and a feud with Jericho could be awesome. 

The main event once the interference started was pretty well done and a good way to build up the six pack match. I am glad that it is now an elimination match, I think it will be all the better for it. I see Jericho getting eliminated first thanks to Morrison's interference.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Big props to Nexus for absolutely wicked-looking table crashing


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

one of the most solid RAWs in recent memory.

even the worst part of the show (Truth/DiBiase song contest) was a good way for Truth to get his new theme over.

Entertainment all around.
Big Applause for: Goldie/Regal, Morrison, Slater/Gabriel for selling their falls perfectly and Cena for telling Orton to get up and save the ending that was planned.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Only gettin this watched now, best Raw I have seen in a long long time I must say, really enjoyin it !


----------



## Sitz (Sep 2, 2010)

Awful edition of RAW, as usual.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Look i know the wheel was rigged, but was i the only one who was laughing at the thought of the cena/orton pillow fight?:lmao


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

In my wildest dreams 

The image of Randy trying to look like The Viper and "going to that other place" with a pillow in his hand is hilarious.

Cena doing a 5 Knuckle Shuffle with a pillow too, how could Randy sell that ?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Hamada vs Daizee Haze on Shimmer #31>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Morrison/Sheamus match on Raw. Actually..it literally SHITS on that spot filled garbage.


----------

